# Petition to the mods to perma-Gulag the troll, 20a87.



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

Ever since this troll has come to the forum, he's been nothing but trouble. He was banned after his first thread and was a fundamental reason why the Aussie Forum at ESB is pretty much a ghost town. Even posters like TC and Earl Hickey who had negative history on the other forum with other posters have positively contributed to the growth of this forum and largely put aside their differences (there is the occasional biff but it adds to the forum). From what I could see on the trolls second thread, posters were willing to give him a chance and engage in a discussion within him but in typical 20a87 fashion, he started throwing out the insults and personal remarks. His arrival has already had an effect on the forum. From what I've heard, two posters have already left due to this little dipshit. People come to this forum to discuss Aussie boxing, not look at troll threads. His threads are all there to see. We had to put up with this little turd and his trolling on the other forum and we shouldn't have to put up with it here so if the majority vote to perm-Gulag him, then we would appreciate it if the mods banish this piece of shit forever. 

A poll will be added.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Yeh fuck him, he's only bringing negativity to the place.

Fuck TC off too, and we'll have forum perfection. :happy


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

Sox said:


> Yeh fuck him, he's only bringing negativity to the place.
> 
> Fuck TC off too, and we'll have forum perfection. :happy


TC has been solid (by his standards) so I've got no problem with him staying unless he starts getting nasty and personal like he did on the other forum.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Noted guys. This isn't the first complaint about this member. Give us a chance for a chat, eh?


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

GazOC said:


> Noted guys. This isn't the first complaint about this member. Give us a chance for a chat, eh?


Cheers, Gaz.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Aroused Koala said:


> TC has been solid (by his standards) so I've got no problem with him staying unless he starts getting nasty and personal like he did on the other forum.


It will come mate - Check his post history, he's already dipped his toes in, and there's a few not wanting to post because of his bullshit.
He will drag the place down, you can count on it.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Give us time Sox mate. We are trying to give everyone a clean slate on here rather an assume the worst from how they posted on other sites (maybe naive but there you go) but trolling IS going to get stamped on in the very near future. Bare with us while we get a feel for things, eh?:cheers


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

GazOC said:


> Give us time Sox mate. We are trying to give everyone a clean slate on here rather an assume the worst from how they posted on other sites (maybe naive but there you go) but trolling IS going to get stamped on in the very near future. Bare with us while we get a feel for things, eh?:cheers


Yeh cool. :good


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Yep, get rid of 20a87, he's only here to cause trouble.

Here's an idea - if it turns out he contributes positively to the British forum, is there anyway you can ban him only from the Aussie forum?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

20a87's modus operandi has never changed. Post a controversial thread and personally insult anyone who disagrees with him. It's clear he has no intention of discussing anything. Stereotypical troll.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Get rid of TCB0xa too - he takes every opportunity he gets to spread his hate - I just read through 20a87's second thread and it's plain trolling and TC's in there too, putting the boot in to DBerry.

Get rid of both of them, they add absolutely no value to this fourm - every now and then TC will actually post someting on the subject of boxing or throw up a vid of a fight to suck up to everyone but that's because he thinks it takes the heat off him as far as the mods are concerned.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Get rid of TCB0xa too - he takes every opportunity he gets to spread his hate - I just read through 20a87's second thread and it's plain trolling and TC's in there too, putting the boot in to DBerry.
> 
> Get rid of both of them, they add absolutely no value to this fourm - every now and then TC will actually post someting on the subject of boxing or throw up a vid of a fight to suck up to everyone but that's because he thinks it takes the heat off him as far as the mods are concerned.


+2... (Although my thoughts are already well known).


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

Get rid of the troll!!


----------



## TCb0xa (Jun 6, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Get rid of TCB0xa too - he takes every opportunity he gets to spread his hate - I just read through 20a87's second thread and it's plain trolling and TC's in there too, putting the boot in to DBerry.
> 
> Get rid of both of them, they add absolutely no value to this fourm - every now and then TC will actually post someting on the subject of boxing or throw up a vid of a fight to suck up to everyone but that's because he thinks it takes the heat off him as far as the mods are concerned.


Says the guy who posted a photo of my mother on ESB, abused the mods and has been banned, then theres your mate sox who also got banned for signing up multiple accounts. Leave me out of your petty arguments, i come here to talk boxing nothing more.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

I posted a picture freely available on the public domain - it was from a regional newspaper website. What's your excuse for posting pictures of other ESB users against their wishes, making a Christmas video using unlicensed images of said ESB users and hosting it on youtube under another ESB poster's username? How about your smear campaign against an Aussie trainer who also posted on ESB?

I never abused any mods at ESB.

What does Sox have to do with me?

Everyone has been banned from ESB so I don't see the point to your last statement.

My questions are rhetorical so there's no need to answer them.

This is the one and only occasion I will interact with you. Hopefully you will be gulaged along with 20a87.


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

I will not post again till I know two current users are banned.

I did not come here to read the same old shit that is/was available at Eastside.

I have blocked their comments but still see the absolute shit that they have to say via other people's quotes.

Why the fuck did anyone try talking to either of these two fuckwits? I'd hazard a guess from experience that talking to them doesn't work?!?!?!?

Sorry for the harsh words but that's the way it is. You either save yourselves a lot of trouble right now, or set yourself up for it full time in the future.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

20a87 has received the first vote in his favour, from _thuggery_ a guy who has never once posted in the Aussie forum :lol:


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

I support this petition, I add also extend my support for a life sentence in the Gulag for the swecond poster mentioned. I like the posative and uplifting vibe here, it would be a shame to see it dragged down by the continual trolling and negativaty of one or two.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

I still find it funny that Wide Open Anus got banned after 4 posts in the lounge...... Just saying :lol:


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

TCb0xa said:


> then theres your mate sox who also got banned for signing up multiple accounts.


Nope.
I was initially banned for posting articles, of which was common practice by others before and after my ban.
The goal posts were shifted.

My alternate account was then IP banned because I was harvesting people to come over here.

ESB has lost it's footing for whatever reason, which is why many of us have been banned.

You, on the other hand, have been banned from there many times because of trolling.



> Leave me out of your petty arguments, i come here to talk boxing nothing more.


Not true at all.
You are a lying, deceitful, and nasty person.

The owner and mods here seem to be pretty switched on, your days are limited...


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

If he's not perma-gulaged I'll just ignore the cunt from now on. I was doing well ignoring him until he thought he'd put shit on Dale's fights. 20anus doesn't even know how to skip yet hangs shit on a pro from behind his keyboard. He can skip the fuck off back to ESB.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> It will come mate - Check his post history, he's already dipped his toes in, and there's a few not wanting to post because of his bullshit.
> He will drag the place down, you can count on it.


 20a87 is different to Ty. He will try and dig up dart and get personal info and post it on the forum. 20a87 doesn't do that. If 20a87 did his schtick as a Danny Green fan goading Mundine fans I guarantee you no one would care or complain and would find it funny.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Kel said:


> I still find it funny that Wide Open Anus got banned after 4 posts in the lounge...... Just saying :lol:


 No shit?:rofl:rofl:rofl Did he at least get to post a picture of other peoples boats that he can see from his unit?:lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> No shit?:rofl:rofl:rofl Did he at least get to post a picture of other peoples boats that he can see from his unit?:lol:


:lol: :yep Read this

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?7356-wide-open-anus


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> :lol: :yep Read this
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?7356-wide-open-anus


:lol:


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> 20a87 is different to Ty. He will try and dig up dart and get personal info and post it on the forum. 20a87 doesn't do that. If 20a87 did his schtick as a Danny Green fan goading Mundine fans I guarantee you no one would care or complain and would find it funny.


You are right in that he's different to TC, but the bottom line is they're both here to get a response. Nothing more.

A productive forum doesn't need that.


----------



## TCb0xa (Jun 6, 2013)

Sox said:


> Nope.
> I was initially banned for posting articles, of which was common practice by others before and after my ban.
> The goal posts were shifted.


The rules clearly stated not to post full articles as ESB did not have copywrite to do so but you ignored those rules and you got banned.



> My alternate account was then IP banned because I was harvesting people to come over here


You defyed the mods requests to stop spamming the boards with the link to this forum and got banned again on another account. 
Will you do the same here when you dont get your own way?

Im done talking to you unless you wish to discuss boxing. Ive nothing to do with this thread so i dont know why you contuine to drag me into it, perhaps its YOU who is looking for a response? I had not even signed up here and you already made mention of me, do you come here to talk boxing or bch and moan about people.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

TCb0xa said:


> The rules clearly stated not to post full articles as ESB did not have copywrite to do so but you ignored those rules and you got banned.


You can put whatever spin you want on it, but naturally you're wrong again.

The rules were not on a sticky in the OZ forum, only in one of the other forums.

Practically everyone posted links to articles, and full articles on a regular basis.
This was common practise up until a short while ago.
Which is when I got banned.

I ignored nothing, as I wasn't made aware the goal posts were shifted. I wasn't the only person this happened to.



> You defyed the mods requests to stop spamming the boards with the link to this forum and got banned again on another account.


That I did, like several others.
I'm not complaining about that ban. I broke the rules, I'll wear it on the chin.


> Will you do the same here when you dont get your own way?


If it ever ended up like ESB did, then perhaps I would.
I'm guessing plenty others would again too.

Luckily this place is run by sensible people who don't appear to want to shoot themselves in the foot and destroy their own forum.


> Im done talking to you


Good, then shut up and leave me alone.


> unless you wish to discuss boxing.


I don't want you to talk to me about anything.


> Ive nothing to do with this thread so i dont know why you contuine to drag me into it,


You have everything to do with this thread.


> perhaps its YOU who is looking for a response?


The only response I want from you is a wave goodbye.


> I had not even signed up here and you already made mention of me, do you come here to talk boxing or bch and moan about people.


I come here to converse with sensible and intelligent people about a variety of subjects.
If bitching and moaning occasionally will rid this place of you faster, all the better.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> You are right in that he's different to TC, but the bottom line is they're both here to get a response. Nothing more.
> 
> A productive forum doesn't need that.


 Although absurd he may actually believe Mundine beat Geale. He supports Mundine,if you banned everyone who believed the word of their favourite fighter despite overwhelming evidence to the contrary you would have no forum. Mundine beat Green fair and square until he retired never to come back 2 years later then he was weight drained. And guess what all the people who initially believed it was because of the Toney sparring session,Sullivan meltdown suddenly said '' Oh yeah Greeny was weight drained ''. You can't just ban people for having an opinion that's different to the majority JMO. it won't affect me either way if he's banned but I just think it's unfair.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

@El Teeto this is a dignified people's court. We should follow these aussie's example.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

El Chacal said:


> @El Teeto this is a dignified people's court. We should follow these aussie's example.


:lol: You'll get about as much success


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

El Chacal said:


> @El Teeto this is a dignified people's court. We should follow these aussie's example.


The people's court is already dignified. I'll read the thread now


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

What's this troll actually said then? Is it possible to see some of the insults he has thrown around before I cast my vote?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

El Teeto said:


> What's this troll actually said then? Is it possible to see some of the insults he has thrown around before I cast my vote?


Posters who open threads with a controversial statement and then hurl personal insults at anyone who even attempts to discuss the alternate view are trolls. That's exactly what 20a87 does and that's why 90% of this forum see him as a troll.

For confirmation have a look at the 2 threads he's started here and how he reacts to anyone who dares not to agree with him.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

The Spider said:


> Posters who open threads with a controversial statement and then hurl personal insults at anyone who even attempts to discuss the alternate view are trolls. That's exactly what 20a87 does and that's why 90% of this forum see him as a troll.
> 
> For confirmation have a look at the 2 threads he's started here and how he reacts to anyone who dares not to agree with him.


:good

Ok I'll have a look now. I've never seen this guy's posts before. This is the first time I've heard of him.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Gulag him IMO. The people's court has spoken.
@Pabby @El Chattio @El Batkilt @El Kally @El Donny


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

El Teeto said:


> :good
> 
> Ok I'll have a look now. I've never seen this guy's posts before. This is the first time I've heard of him.


Most of us Aussie forum posters have seen him do exactly the same thing for a couple of years over there. He was banned repeatedly for it and plainly hasn't learnt.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

The Spider said:


> Most of us Aussie forum posters have seen him do exactly the same thing for a couple of years over there. He was banned repeatedly for it and plainly hasn't learnt.


He should be Gulag'd by this great people's court that you guys have carried out here the right way :good


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm reading his threads now to see what he's all about. I'll input my judgement in 5


----------



## Shanemfr (Jun 6, 2013)

Just give TC his own folder , the amount the of time the houso fuckwit spends behind a computer and with his irony /backflips he can spend eternity talking to his own dumb ass. Hell he has just about challenged everyone to a fight on ESB he may pick with one himself and head butt himself to oblivion.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Although absurd he may actually believe Mundine beat Geale.


I'm certain he does believe it.
I also don't think it's absurd for him to have his opinion, even though that opinion is Absurd. :think


> He supports Mundine,if you banned everyone who believed the word of their favourite fighter despite overwhelming evidence to the contrary you would have no forum.


No one wants to do that though.

It's all in the presentation.
It's been said that I'm inclined to suckle Gealeys nuts from time to time, ok... :hey
I also have my beliefs as to who he can beat, ok...

If I dismissed everyone elses opinion on the matter, and just called them haters - All the time. Where do you think that would end up? :fight


> You can't just ban people for having an opinion that's different to the majority JMO.


I agree 100%.


> it won't affect me either way if he's banned but I just think it's unfair.


I don't agree, as I said, it's in his presentation.

He's obnoxious, and dismisses anyones opinion contrary to his own.
He's not open for discussion, rather he'll just label you a hater for not sharing his opinion.

Not constructive at all.

Don't forget Stiffy, I've had quite a few PM exchanges with him back at ESB, and didn't even mind him. I got some of his humour. 
But, I'm tired of his argumentativeness. 
This forum has a very different 'air' around, and it was working real well up until 20a and TC rolled in.

Fuck them both off, otherwise valuable posters will leave.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Shanemfr said:


> Just give TC his own folder , the amount the of time the houso fuckwit spends behind a computer and with his irony /backflips he can spend eternity talking to his own dumb ass. Hell he has just about challenged everyone to a fight on ESB he may pick with one himself and head butt himself to oblivion.


:lol::lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Shanemfr said:


> Just give TC his own folder , the amount the of time the houso fuckwit spends behind a computer and with his irony /backflips he can spend eternity talking to his own dumb ass. Hell he has just about challenged everyone to a fight on ESB he may pick with one himself and head butt himself to oblivion.


:rofl


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Thse two threads aren't really that good in making your points imo.

Theres obviously some beef came over from the immigration so its hard for me to judge. The guy may very well be a troll but in both those threads the guy is attacked before he does any trolling. 

This is a different forum to ESB so anything that happened over there shouldnt impact anything over here. It should be looked at as completely different forum.

i aint read the full threads yet so if he's unjustly attacking people and using racism/homophobia etc then that would be a fair reason to be banned but based on the first pages the guy doesn't even get the chance to seriously post before he is attacked.


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

Shanemfr said:


> Just give TC his own folder , the amount the of time the houso fuckwit spends behind a computer and with his irony /backflips he can spend eternity talking to his own dumb ass. Hell he has just about challenged everyone to a fight on ESB he may pick with one himself and head butt himself to oblivion.


Spot on!


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Jun 8, 2013)

Shanemfr said:


> Just give TC his own folder , the amount the of time the houso fuckwit spends behind a computer and with his irony /backflips he can spend eternity talking to his own dumb ass. Hell he has just about challenged everyone to a fight on ESB he may pick with one himself and head butt himself to oblivion.


:lol: houso fuckwit :lol::lol:


----------



## Shanemfr (Jun 6, 2013)

El Chattio said:


> Thse two threads aren't really that good in making your points imo.
> 
> Theres obviously some beef came over from the immigration so its hard for me to judge. The guy may very well be a troll but in both those threads the guy is attacked before he does any trolling.
> 
> ...


Good logic, i just laugh at how pathetic these 2 were at ESB, they will dig there own grave here sooner or later.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

@El Chattio , mate please have a look at some of TcBOxa's posts in where he has attacked me unprovoked, there is a couple in the Aussie Pub thread and again in those thread just after 20whatever his name is insults me after I offer constructive debate this thread.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

DBerry said:


> @El Chattio , mate please have a look at some of TcBOxa's posts in where he has attacked me unprovoked, there is a couple in the Aussie Pub thread and again in those thread just after 20whatever his name is insults me after I offer constructive debate this thread.


I'll have a good read through the full threads this afternoon once I've finished work. Their names have been outed now so I'm sure there will be a keen eye kept upon them and justice will be served.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

El Chattio said:


> Thse two threads aren't really that good in making your points imo.
> 
> Theres obviously some beef came over from the immigration so its hard for me to judge. The guy may very well be a troll but in both those threads the guy is attacked before he does any trolling.
> 
> ...


In response to the highlighted part.

Why? (In the context of the thread topic).

I mean, these people trolled over there, what makes you think they won't troll over here?

Yes, this is a better place to be, with more reasonable owners and a sensible amount of discretion and communication with members.

But those people are the same people. They have the same obnoxious trolling mentality.

The normal people have endured so much crap over there that many did genuinely leave because of it. Some of those posters were quality and were missed.
What we were left with was a cesspool because of a handful of fuckwits.

I do perfectly understand the forum logic of everyone gets a fair go - A clean slate.
However with some it just ain't worth it.

For what it's worth, that actually goes more for TCboxa than 20a87.
20a could almost make it if he just stepped it back a frag.
There's no hope for TC.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Sox said:


> In response to the highlighted part.
> 
> Why? (In the context of the thread topic).
> 
> ...


Because this site isnt meant to be ran like ESB was in the end. \it'll just create more drama and have people constantly arguing over fair justice pver bannings. Other than people crossing over the other site has nothing to do with this one, I would say most of the original posters on this site hardly ever use ESB anymore or haven't done for most of the last year.

So it would be silly to just take people at their word on it as that would end up being abised and you cant go back over and check as people could make fake accounts in order to get people banned.

I'm not disputing that these guys aren't trolls but just report them everytime they troll and they'll be banned pretty quickly. The mods are probably checing them all out now and as soon as they step out of line they'll get gulagged. Job done.


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

El Chattio said:


> Because this site isnt meant to be ran like ESB was in the end. \it'll just create more drama and have people constantly arguing over fair justice pver bannings. Other than people crossing over the other site has nothing to do with this one, I would say most of the original posters on this site hardly ever use ESB anymore or haven't done for most of the last year.
> 
> So it would be silly to just take people at their word on it as that would end up being abised and you cant go back over and check as people could make fake accounts in order to get people banned.
> 
> I'm not disputing that these guys aren't trolls but just report them everytime they troll and they'll be banned pretty quickly. The mods are probably checing them all out now and as soon as they step out of line they'll get gulagged. Job done.


Fair enough.


----------



## Rorschach (Dec 2, 2012)

You have to realise - you could have a hundred people voting "yes" to banning someone, but if they haven't broke the rules, they won't be banned. Conversly, if you all voted "no" but the poster was found to be breaking the rules, they'd be banned.

It's down to the offence, not how many people want the person gone.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

I think the best thing to do is give them a clean slate....Im not a massive poster and have not come across it as much as you guys...but Im sure the mods here will deal with it in due course if it gets out of hand.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

El Chattio said:


> Thse two threads aren't really that good in making your points imo.
> 
> Theres obviously some beef came over from the immigration so its hard for me to judge. The guy may very well be a troll but in both those threads the guy is attacked before he does any trolling.
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking a look and commenting.

Please also take into account the following >>>

1/ 16 of the 18 people here voted to "Ban the troll" 20a87. Of the other 2 who voted the other way, one has never once posted in the Aussie forum and the other commented "it won't affect me either way if he's banned but I just think it's unfair". Close enough to 100% support for a ban.

2/ El Chacal & El Teeto have approved of the process here and of the result it showed.

3/ If you allow 20a87 to continue posting we'll be having this same conversation again in a few days time. Why do we know that? Because that's what he does and has been doing for at least the past 2 years.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

El Chattio said:


> Because this site isnt meant to be ran like ESB was in the end. \it'll just create more drama and have people constantly arguing over fair justice pver bannings. Other than people crossing over the other site has nothing to do with this one, I would say most of the original posters on this site hardly ever use ESB anymore or haven't done for most of the last year.
> 
> So it would be silly to just take people at their word on it as that would end up being abised and you cant go back over and check as people could make fake accounts in order to get people banned.
> 
> I'm not disputing that these guys aren't trolls but just report them everytime they troll and they'll be banned pretty quickly. The mods are probably checing them all out now and as soon as they step out of line they'll get gulagged. Job done.


Fair enough, though it might be the underhanded tactics and sniping used which sort of go under the radar (not against the rules), but still create a bad vibe.

That may still deter some quality posters (I'm betting it will).

Anyway, I digress. :good


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm not a mod/admin btw - my names Green because I write for the site. I can't do shit in regards to banning anyone so my say doesn't really do much.

If these guys are as bad as you make out I'll hazard that they will be banned by the end of the week anyway.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Rorschach said:


> You have to realise - you could have a hundred people voting "yes" to banning someone, but if they haven't broke the rules, they won't be banned. Conversly, if you all voted "no" but the poster was found to be breaking the rules, they'd be banned.
> 
> It's down to the offence, not how many people want the person gone.


You guys are running a great forum here, and that's why people are flocking over here.

But if posters are going to be allowed on an ongoing basis to open threads with a controversial statement and then hurl personal insults at anyone who even attempts to discuss the alternate view - like 20a87 is already doing here - we'll simply end up with the same fucking cesspit of an Aussie forum we had at ESB.


----------



## Rorschach (Dec 2, 2012)

The Spider said:


> You guys are running a great forum here, and that's why people are flocking over here.
> 
> But if posters are going to be allowed on an ongoing basis to open threads with a controversial statement and then hurl personal insults at anyone who even attempts to discuss the alternate view - like 20a87 is already doing here - we'll simply end up with the same fucking cesspit of an Aussie forum we had at ESB.


Mate, boxing is a polarising sport, people will have different opinions to extremes at times. If a certain poster pisses you off by starting threads which might seem offensive, report it via the report function then put them on ignore, you don't need to worry about anything after that.
If what they are saying is deemed racially abusive (saying Fighter A would destroy Fighter B e.t.c e.t.c isn't going to get them gulagged) then they'll be dealt with.

If it isn't, well they're being ignored by you, so it won't bother you. If everyone else did the same they'd get bored and fuck off eventually.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Yeah fair enough, I reckon our best bet is to just ignore these 2 trolls - they'll grow bored at receiving no attention and either ramp it up and get banned or just drift away.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

We review every reported post and if any rules are deemed to have been broken then action will be taken, the posters mentioned in this thread are on our radar as concerns have been raised. If these posters are as bad as being made out then they'll soon be visiting the Gulag.

From what I've seen so far though, I think some of you guys just need to put on some big boy pants and click 'Ignore'.


----------



## boxoncottonon (Jun 4, 2013)

Bryn said:


> We review every reported post and if any rules are deemed to have been broken then action will be taken, the posters mentioned in this thread are on our radar as concerns have been raised. If these posters are as bad as being made out then they'll soon be visiting the Gulag.
> 
> From what I've seen so far though, I think some of you guys just need to put on some big boy pants and click 'Ignore'.


The mentioned nuisance posters disrupted the ESB Aussie till it was scant of decent posters. The same will happen here. Not about wearing big boy pants and ignoring, its about a decent forum site without certain trolls. The call has been made loud and early by the majority for a reason.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Meh, give 'em enough rope......


----------



## 20a87 (Jun 9, 2013)

I cannot believe that a group of grown up men are behaving like this.

I am an Anthony Mundine fan and frequent the Australian forum to discuss him, like it or not he is the most polarising figure in Australian boxing. If you wish to pretend that everyone on the planet hates him then don't click in a thread I create - simple solution. Everybody is quick to accuse me of trolling because you are incapable of reasonable discussion as soon as Choc is mentioned.

Stiflers Mum is the only person who seems rational in this thread. I do find this thread amusing but at the same time I can't believe it.....:lol:


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

Rorschach said:


> You have to realise - you could have a hundred people voting "yes" to banning someone, but if they haven't broke the rules, they won't be banned. Conversly, if you all voted "no" but the poster was found to be breaking the rules, they'd be banned.
> 
> It's down to the offence, not how many people want the person gone.


Fucking thank you. Ignore the lynch mob. 20a7 was abused before he even got a word in. When he responded in kind, he got called a troll and got lynched.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Thse two threads aren't really that good in making your points imo.
> 
> Theres obviously some beef came over from the immigration so its hard for me to judge. The guy may very well be a troll but in both those threads the guy is attacked before he does any trolling.
> 
> ...


 Exactly. This stems from ESB and Mundine-Green rivalry. FWIW I find both fighters B level fighters. I got mistaken by 1 of Danny Greens friends as a poster called lefty and he started attacking me about my mother dieing. My mothers still alive but leftys died apparently and no one said a thing. Hypocrites, as absurd and ridiculous as 20a87's belief that Mundine beat Geale is it's hardly ban worthy IMO.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

Most of what 20a87 is just playful banter for the most part, it is hardly ever vitriolic and if it is just choose to ignore it, you come across dickheads everyday in the real world so why should the internet be any different.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> I'm certain he does believe it.
> I also don't think it's absurd for him to have his opinion, even though that opinion is Absurd. :think
> 
> No one wants to do that though.
> ...


 I have never had a PM convo with him besides when he sent me some Macklin fights via PM. I disagree with him but he's entitled to his opinion and his insults are mild compared to some and no one wants them banned. But I guess Im in the minority so its up to the mods.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Shanemfr said:


> Just give TC his own folder , the amount the of time the houso fuckwit spends behind a computer and with his irony /backflips he can spend eternity talking to his own dumb ass. Hell he has just about challenged everyone to a fight on ESB he may pick with one himself and head butt himself to oblivion.


:lol:


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Exactly. This stems from ESB and Mundine-Green rivalry. FWIW I find both fighters B level fighters. I got mistaken by 1 of Danny Greens friends as a poster called lefty and he started attacking me about my mother dieing. My mothers still alive but leftys died apparently and no one said a thing. Hypocrites, as absurd and ridiculous as 20a87's belief that Mundine beat Geale is it's hardly ban worthy IMO.


Normal people don't attack others about a loved one dieing for any reason.
Only an areshole will.

It has nothing to do with Geale, Green or Mandy rivalry, that's just a scapegoat which these arseholes use when someone doesn't share their opinion.

In a nutshell, arseholes are the problem, not rivalry.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Bryn said:


> We review every reported post and if any rules are deemed to have been broken then action will be taken, the posters mentioned in this thread are on our radar as concerns have been raised. If these posters are as bad as being made out then they'll soon be visiting the Gulag.
> 
> From what I've seen so far though, I think some of you guys just need to put on some big boy pants and click 'Ignore'.


 Spot on. As for the poster below you the only reason he wants him banned is because he was embarrassingly made look stupid by him when he 'met' him in a Perth pub and claimed he was a French photographer only to be proven wrong.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> Normal people don't attack others about a loved one dieing for any reason.
> Only an areshole will.
> 
> It has nothing to do with Geale, Green or Mandy rivalry, that's just a scapegoat which these arseholes use when someone doesn't share their opinion.
> ...


 Well this poster did and nobody demanded he be banned. Much worse than anything 20a87 has said or done and nobody said nothing. The poster is actually friends with Green. As Bryn said click ignore if you don't like his posts.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

GazOC said:


> Give us time Sox mate. We are trying to give everyone a clean slate on here rather an assume the worst from how they posted on other sites (maybe naive but there you go) but trolling IS going to get stamped on in the very near future. Bare with us while we get a feel for things, eh?:cheers[/QUOTE
> 
> How good is it having proactive mods who give a shit. Nice work fellas!


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Well this poster did and nobody demanded he be banned.


Wait a sec, you're talking about ESB?

Nobody demanded a banning, because not much was ever done over there. There was fuck all communication.

In any case, how do you know the offending posts weren't reported?


> Much worse than anything 20a87 has said


20a has implied pedo behaviour and all sorts of crap, as has TC.

C'mon Stiffy, you have a short memory.


> or done and nobody said nothing. The poster is actually friends with Green.


Clearly an arsehole who should have been banned. 
Your point isn't valid IMO.


> As Bryn said click ignore if you don't like his posts.


Only a band-aid solution IMO, the tone of the forum is still lower with these people around.
They're always quoted by someone, and there will always be arguments.

You know it, you've been in the middle of them yourself. We all have.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

20a87 is imo an integral and important part of this forum and needs to stay. He seems to be the victim of some online bullying in this thread. Some posters need to get their own house in order before they sling mud around.


----------



## Old Man (Jun 15, 2013)

20a87 seems to have 5 alias's.:-(


----------



## TCb0xa (Jun 6, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> Fucking thank you. Ignore the lynch mob. 20a7 was abused before he even got a word in. When he responded in kind, he got called a troll and got lynched.


x2.

Sox claims that if people dont agree with 20a87 he calls them names, yet if you say anything negative about Geale then sox goes off his head calling you all sorts of names. If you girls want to turn this place into a back slapping boys club then go right ahead and ban anyone and everyone who dissagres with you. ABF forum ended up like that and it turned into a ghost town, which is exactly what you girls claim you dont want. As long as people keep things civil then what exactly is the problem? if you dont like what people post then do as has been suggested and click the ignore button. Now i expect sox to pull apart my post and carry on like a child/troll, touch wood he gets the message and talks boxing instead of trying to have users who contribute to the forums banned.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> Wait a sec, you're talking about ESB?
> 
> Nobody demanded a banning, because not much was ever done over there. There was fuck all communication.
> 
> ...


 Never seen him imply pedo behaviour in a serious sense like TC. Only in a joking sense and wasn't it cat porn from IBM'S cat avatar or something?. But as someone said this is a new forum,clean slate and all that. I have seen nothing from him that warrants a banning here yet.


----------



## TCb0xa (Jun 6, 2013)

i never called anyone a pedo on ESB sox is just making that up to suit his own agenda


----------



## boxoncottonon (Jun 4, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Spot on. As for the poster below you the only reason he wants him banned is because he was embarrassingly made look stupid by him when he 'met' him in a Perth pub and claimed he was a French photographer only to be proven wrong.


My opinion before meeting a French guy by the same name who was standing 5 feet from me in a packed pub has not changed from prior to that, trolling dickhead before and after. Although I was willing to cut slack as I would with anyone when meeting them face to face I guess this wasn't to be.


----------



## TCb0xa (Jun 6, 2013)

boxoncottonon said:


> My opinion before meeting a French guy by the same name who was standing 5 feet from me in a packed pub has not changed from prior to that, trolling dickhead before and after. Although I was willing to cut slack as I would with anyone when meeting them face to face I guess this wasn't to be.


Remember that time you phoned me about your encounter at the pub lol.. i ended up calling the french guy after tracking down his phone number and he didnt have a farkn clue what i was talkn about, never even posted on any boxing forums, why wouldnt he just admit it if it was really him?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

TCb0xa said:


> Sox claims that if people dont agree with 20a87 he calls them names, yet if you say anything negative about Geale then sox goes off his head calling you all sorts of names.


I'd just love for you to attempt to prove that one.

It's always the same old thing with you, when the heat is on, you act all innocent and try and twist onto someone else.

There's plenty here who can verify what either of us is saying...


> If you girls want to turn this place into a back slapping boys club then go right ahead and ban anyone and everyone who dissagres with you.


It has nothing to do with differing opinions.


> As long as people keep things civil then what exactly is the problem?


Something which you will not do.


> Now i expect sox to pull apart my post and carry on like a child/troll, touch wood he gets the message and talks boxing instead of trying to have users who contribute to the forums banned.


Oh the irony...

You're a piece of work alright.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Never seen him imply pedo behaviour in a serious sense like TC. Only in a joking sense and wasn't it cat porn from IBM'S cat avatar or something?. But as someone said this is a new forum,clean slate and all that. I have seen nothing from him that warrants a banning here yet.


Ask Brua.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

TCb0xa said:


> i never called anyone a pedo on ESB sox is just making that up to suit his own agenda


Ask Zelky.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Guys what about when I was persecuted on ESB for outing Grinning Greeny's catchweight cheating. Many many times regular posters doubting my information/my sources and I always held my head high and fought through the negativity to bring you guys the correct inside info.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> Ask Brua.


 I remember he said he was weird and looked at baby photos but I took that as a joke albeit a distasteful joke. Not like Ty who said Leon was divorced and couldn't get unsupervised access to his kids for vile reasons. Hell I don't know I don't really care if both get banned to be honest I just don't think they have done anything on *THIS* forum to warrant banning.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Guys what about when I was persecuted on ESB for outing Grinning Greeny's catchweight cheating. Many many times regular posters doubting my information/my sources and I always held my head high and fought through the negativity to bring you guys the correct inside info.


 You were right about Santiago bum being 185 but that was a lucky guess.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> I remember he said he was weird and looked at baby photos but I took that as a joke albeit a distasteful joke.


Very distasteful. 
It wasn't said just once either, he kept at it for a long time, until he got the arse.



> Not like Ty who said Leon was divorced and couldn't get unsupervised access to his kids for vile reasons.


Yep, which is one of the several reasons why Leon didn't post there any more.
A fucking valuable poster I might add.


> Hell I don't know I don't really care if both get banned to be honest I just don't think they have done anything on *THIS* forum to warrant banning.


You're probably right, doesn't mean we can't catch it before the inevitable.
Might save some posters from fleeing.

Tell me, would you trade Leon for TC and anus?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> Tell me, would you trade Leon for TC and anus?


 Yes because I prefer Leon as a poster to them. I would like Ash to post here too in preference to others that still post here but that won't happen.


----------



## 20a87 (Jun 9, 2013)

It is nice to see common sense prevailing in this thread. The hypocrisy is that people go on about "personal attacks" and insults but this thread is a clear personal attack for no other reason other than somebody having a differing opinion to others. People are overly hung up about ESB, but the fact is there were numerous (hilariously bad) attempts to discover my real life identity and besmirch my character all because I am a Mundine fan.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Yes because I prefer Leon as a poster to them.


Then you should understand the reasoning to rid the forum of trolls.
Good posters will leave.


> I would like Ash to post here too in preference to others that still post here but that won't happen.


Same, Ash was cool.

Same with Ippy.


----------



## 20a87 (Jun 9, 2013)

Ash was cool but fell victim to the same incessant abuse many Choc fans get targeted with.


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

The very same people in your lynch mob also drove them from the forums.

So are we talking about double standards and hypocrisy here? Calling someone a troll only when it suits your agenda.



Sox said:


> Then you should understand the reasoning to rid the forum of trolls.
> Good posters will leave.
> 
> Same, Ash was cool.
> ...


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> The very same people in your lynch mob also drove them from the forums.
> 
> So are we talking about double standards and hypocrisy here? Calling someone a troll only when it suits your agenda.


Nope.
It was only the trolls which drove the good people away.


----------



## 20a87 (Jun 9, 2013)

Sox, you need to wind your neck in. It's a boxing forum to discuss boxing not a place for you to whine on, you're in danger of becoming an obsessive like some of the people you used to complain about. Just talk boxing and relax, you're perpetuating a negative thread and a negative topic.


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

Sox said:


> Nope.
> It was only the trolls which drove the good people away.


PLEASE. Stop pretending to be ignorant. Like I said some of the very people in your lynch mob against 20a87 drove Ash and Ippy from the boards. Why aren't you calling them out to be banned?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

20a87 said:


> Sox, you need to wind your neck in. It's a boxing forum to discuss boxing not a place for you to whine on, you're in danger of becoming an obsessive like some of the people you used to complain about. Just talk boxing and relax, you're perpetuating a negative thread and a negative topic.


We were talking about boxing here well before you came on board and started screwing with things.

As for negativity, you were banned after making your first thread, I doubt it will be the last.

No one has a problem with your opinion, just your attitude.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> PLEASE. Stop pretending to be ignorant. Like I said some of the very people in your lynch mob against 20a87 drove Ash and Ippy from the boards. Why aren't you calling them out to be banned?


I know why both of them left.
Same reason plenty others left.


----------



## 20a87 (Jun 9, 2013)

Sox said:


> We were talking about boxing here well before you came on board and started screwing with things.
> 
> As for negativity, you were banned after making your first thread, I doubt it will be the last.
> 
> No one has a problem with your opinion, just your attitude.


Grow up brah.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

The most disgraceful thing on the old board with the despicable treatment of Ash. An absolute disgrace and the perpetrators should never be allowed on an internet forum again.


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> The most disgraceful thing on the old board with the despicable treatment of Ash. An absolute disgrace and the perpetrators should never be allowed on an internet forum again.


Who the hell is Ash??


----------



## 20a87 (Jun 9, 2013)

Aroused Koala said:


> Who the hell is Ash??


atsch and you talk of ESB.....

How did this thread pan out for you? :lol:


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

20a87 said:


> atsch and you talk of ESB.....
> 
> How did this thread pan out for you? :lol:


Pretty well actually. How does it feel to know that 77% of the people on this forum think you're a scummy troll who should have been aborted at first chance?:good


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

You lot are a bunch of whinging faggits, if you don't like a poster put him on ignore, he won't bother you. Fucking fannys.


----------



## TCb0xa (Jun 6, 2013)

nufc_jay said:


> You lot are a bunch of whinging faggits, if you don't like a poster put him on ignore, he won't bother you. Fucking fannys.


lol best post on this thread yet!


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Just ignore them - by continuing to post in this thread, all you're doing is paying attention to them and thereby validating their existence.

I've got them both on my ignore list now, easy enough to do :good


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Just ignore them - by continuing to post in this thread, all you're doing is paying attention to them and thereby validating their existence.
> 
> I've got them both on my ignore list now, easy enough to do :good


May as well block the scumbags. It's not like they have anything intelligent to say.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> The most disgraceful thing on the old board with the despicable treatment of Ash. An absolute disgrace and the perpetrators should never be allowed on an internet forum again.


 Are you still a member of E.S.B Francis or have you been banned? If not the search function still works even though nothing else does :lol: This will reveal the hypocricy of some posters. I will go there and type ''awaiting a new alias''.

http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=352844

Post 5. Laughing at Hoods personal attack on Ashley's German wife yet if I made fun of his black kids,nephews or who ever it was that played Rugby League for some rep side in post he made with a pic of them not that I would I would he would be the first to get me banned. Ash's crime believing Jeff Malcolm hey he got it wrong. Leon said Flores had a choice to come in at 195 if he refused Greeny's incentives. Yet Cameron proved that was bullshit by telling it how it was you fight at Dannyweight or no fight. Both good posters and good guys gone because posters get personal. The funny thing is Ash is actually now involved in the boxing business getting paid. And what of Hoody?? Writing articles in The Fist for nothing.:lol:


----------



## Shanemfr (Jun 6, 2013)

208anus is a known troll from ESB, proved it with non stop threads about Mundine was robbed in the second Geale fight, yet was asked multi times to post a breakdown of the rounds but didn't respond, instead started another thread and went on like a parrot.
TC is known as the master of irony, posted pics of people etc and photo shopping them and running them down, as soon as some one posted a pic of him and edited it he ran to the mods to get it banned...midget by stature , midget by mind..
His flip flopping and turning on boxers he says he supports isn't ban worthy, i get a sore neck shaking my head thinking how fucking mental is this cunt.


----------



## TCb0xa (Jun 6, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Are you still a member of E.S.B Francis or have you been banned? If not the search function still works even though nothing else does :lol: This will reveal the hypocricy of some posters. I will go there and type ''awaiting a new alias''.
> 
> http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=352844
> 
> Post 5. Laughing at Hoods personal attack on Ashley's German wife yet if I made fun of his black kids,nephews or who ever it was that played Rugby League for some rep side in post he made with a pic of them not that I would I would he would be the first to get me banned. Ash's crime believing Jeff Malcolm hey he got it wrong. Leon said Flores had a choice to come in at 195 if he refused Greeny's incentives. Yet Cameron proved that was bullshit by telling it how it was you fight at Dannyweight or no fight. Both good posters and good guys gone because posters get personal. The funny thing is Ash is actually now involved in the boxing business getting paid. And what of Hoody?? Writing articles in The Fist for nothing.:lol:


Actually Leon said that there was no Dannyweight and he even verifyed this with Austin at the time, said there was no Dannyweight in the contract and that Austin had seen the contract himself, then Flores had to drop his undies to make Dannyweight and the writing was on the wall yet Leon still refused to belive Flores was forced to come in at that weight.

Hood also attacked Whipper and made fun of Whippers wife because she is Asian yet none of the guys carrying on here will make any mention of that because Hood attacked users they didnt like.


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

op


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

TCb0xa said:


> Actually Leon said that there was no Dannyweight and he even verifyed this with Austin at the time, said there was no Dannyweight in the contract and that Austin had seen the contract himself, then Flores had to drop his undies to make Dannyweight and the writing was on the wall yet Leon still refused to belive Flores was forced to come in at that weight.
> 
> Hood also attacked Whipper and made fun of Whippers wife because she is Asian yet none of the guys carrying on here will make any mention of that because Hood attacked users they didnt like.


Both Leon and Phillip Austin were constantly caught out in lies regarding Danny Grinning Greeny. I said all along that the Flores fight was a 195 lb catchweight and was proven correct. Leon and Austin left the forum and only posted as alts because their credibility was completely shot. No one could trust what they said. I bet they're on here as alts as well. Toni Hoody's probably here as well.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

OK, it's apparent no one is going to be banned and fair enough. If the reason is due to this forum allowing all to start off with a cleen slate then let us not bring the ESB animosity and negativity over to here. I will ignore those that I dislike, I assume vice versa. If things take a turn for the worse then I have every confidance in the owners and moderaters of this forum to fairly take action. I believe, then, that this thread should be ousted. @Brym @GaxOC @Teeto @Pabby would it be to much to ask that this thread be locked?


----------



## Shanemfr (Jun 6, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Both Leon and Phillip Austin were constantly caught out in lies regarding Danny Grinning Greeny. I said all along that the Flores fight was a 195 lb catchweight and was proven correct. Leon and Austin left the forum and only posted as alts because their credibility was completely shot. No one could trust what they said. I bet they're on here as alts as well. Toni Hoody's probably here as well.


Wrong...he was offered more money to cut to 195llb, the fight would stil have gone ahead at 200lbs, BJ made the choice for more money, it was never signed as a catch weight...you also had this fact thrown at you but chose to ignore it.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

DBerry said:


> OK, it's apparent no one is going to be banned and fair enough. If the reason is due to this forum allowing all to start off with a cleen slate then let us not bring the ESB animosity and negativity over to here. I will ignore those that I dislike, I assume vice versa. If things take a turn for the worse then I have every confidance in the owners and moderaters of this forum to fairly take action. I believe, then, that this thread should be ousted. @Brym @GaxOC @Teeto @Pabby would it be to much to ask that this thread be locked?


Dale "Diamond" Berry saying what needs to be said. I consider Dale as the Guvnor/top dog on here.


----------



## Shanemfr (Jun 6, 2013)

Dale was challenged by the midge.
dale went and had a pro fight with some one else cause the midge shit bricks as usual at the prospect of lleaving the keyboard.
Midge never stopped (behind the comfort of a keyboard) trying to run down Dale for having ago.
Dale manned up, midge bitched out and went on to challenge a few more behind a keyboard funny stuff


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Shanemfr said:


> Dale was challenged by the midge.
> dale went and had a pro fight with some one else cause the midge shit bricks as usual at the prospect of lleaving the keyboard.
> Midge never stopped (behind the comfort of a keyboard) trying to run down Dale for having ago.
> Dale manned up, midge bitched out and went on to challenge a few more behind a keyboard funny stuff


What the hell is this vitriol you are spewing ? Just in another thread today Ty was giving Diamond Berry helpful advice on his footwork for his upcoming return to the ring. Dale and Ty are on good terms these days.


----------



## Shanemfr (Jun 6, 2013)

Sit down dopey


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Shanemfr said:


> Sit down dopey


You wish you had Ty's footwork. You wish.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

DBerry said:


> OK, it's apparent no one is going to be banned and fair enough. If the reason is due to this forum allowing all to start off with a cleen slate then let us not bring the ESB animosity and negativity over to here. I will ignore those that I dislike, I assume vice versa. If things take a turn for the worse then I have every confidance in the owners and moderaters of this forum to fairly take action. I believe, then, that this thread should be ousted. @Brym @GaxOC @Teeto @Pabby would it be to much to ask that this thread be locked?


:good

It's not even entirely the whole "clean slate" aspect, while that is the case we obviously keep a closer eye on those who already have a reputation coming over here of being, erm, let's say disruptive. Problem is that this dude hasn't really broken any rules over here. He's had a few of his posts reported, but for the most part they're basically him telling people he thinks a certain post is shite or whatever. Sure it's proof that he's probably acting like a bit of a dick but it's not exactly the kind of thing you can rid of somebody over, unless he becomes _really_ persistent with it, in which case he'll be warned at the very least.

I hope people can see where we're coming from here and don't think that staff are being negligent or anything on the matter. As of right now all I can really say is that we'll still keep an eye on it and suggest the ignore function.:conf

Are people cool with this thread being locked now or............?


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Pabby said:


> :good
> 
> It's not even entirely the whole "clean slate" aspect, while that is the case we obviously keep a closer eye on those who already have a reputation coming over here of being, erm, let's say disruptive. Problem is that this dude hasn't really broken any rules over here. He's had a few of his posts reported, but for the most part they're basically him telling people he thinks a certain post is shite or whatever. Sure it's proof that he's probably acting like a bit of a dick but it's not exactly the kind of thing you can rid of somebody over, unless he becomes _really_ persistent with it, in which case he'll be warned at the very least.
> 
> ...


Glass roots


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> Glass roots


Your hair has glass roots.

That was actually pretty mean, sorry Nuff.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Pabby said:


> :good
> 
> It's not even entirely the whole "clean slate" aspect, while that is the case we obviously keep a closer eye on those who already have a reputation coming over here of being, erm, let's say disruptive. Problem is that this dude hasn't really broken any rules over here. He's had a few of his posts reported, but for the most part they're basically him telling people he thinks a certain post is shite or whatever. Sure it's proof that he's probably acting like a bit of a dick but it's not exactly the kind of thing you can rid of somebody over, unless he becomes _really_ persistent with it, in which case he'll be warned at the very least.
> 
> ...


Yep, lock it, delete it, burn it, nuke it...

Dales post was spot on, the bums will give themselves the flick in time, it's in their nature. :good


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

joogaray said:


> op


Hahahah


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

DBerry said:


> OK, it's apparent no one is going to be banned and fair enough. If the reason is due to this forum allowing all to start off with a cleen slate then let us not bring the ESB animosity and negativity over to here. I will ignore those that I dislike, I assume vice versa. If things take a turn for the worse then I have every confidance in the owners and moderaters of this forum to fairly take action. I believe, then, that this thread should be ousted. @Brym @GaxOC @Teeto @Pabby would it be to much to ask that this thread be locked?


It's not up to me my man. My opinion is that a decision to lock threads or ban posters should be up to the people.

You do know I'm not a mod right?

My name is in green because I'm a writer for the forum. I don't have any power to lock threads or anything like that.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh fuck it. Lets keep this thread going and see if we can hit a century of pages. Come on everyone lets do this.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Teeto said:


> It's not up to me my man. My opinion is that a decision to lock threads or ban posters should be up to the people.
> 
> You do know I'm not a mod right?
> 
> My name is in green because I'm a writer for the forum. I don't have any power to lock threads or anything like that.


OK man, I understand. You don't want to be 'the man'. Can you help me overthrow the all powerfull Bart? We can use this fasciast's skills to empower the people. (DBerryis a person, as is Teeto, yet together we technicaly are people:deal)


----------



## TCb0xa (Jun 6, 2013)

good to see 20a87 doesnt get the boot and the staff here have some decency and wont be bullied into making any rash decisions


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

DBerry said:


> OK man, I understand. You don't want to be 'the man'. Can you help me overthrow the all powerfull Bart? We can use this fasciast's skills to empower the people. (DBerryis a person, as is Teeto, yet together we technicaly are people:deal)


Ok sweet. :good

Can you explain the situation to me then my man? I don't really understand what's happened here.


----------



## DonBoxer (Jun 6, 2012)

Teeto said:


> Ok sweet. :good
> 
> Can you explain the situation to me then my man? I don't really understand what's happened here.


I smell a second coming of the revolution.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

DonBoxer said:


> I smell a second coming of the revolution.


Emancipation knows no retreat


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Teeto said:


> Ok sweet. :good
> 
> Can you explain the situation to me then my man? I don't really understand what's happened here.


We are going to kidnap bart and use his computer/internet prowess for our own nefarious reasons, under the guise of inciting a revolution. :hey


----------



## DonBoxer (Jun 6, 2012)

Teeto said:


> Emancipation knows no retreat


:lol:

You got me.
I thought i was the rhetorical one line master.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

DBerry said:


> We are going to kidnap bart and use his computer/internet prowess for our own nefarious reasons, under the guise of inciting a revolution. :hey


Wait, so you're wanting to hi-jack the revolution for your own corrupt desires?

Or am I reading this wrong?


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

DonBoxer said:


> :lol:
> 
> You got me.
> I thought i was the rhetorical one line master.


:lol: you are


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

This thread appears to being hijacked by non-Australians


----------



## 20a87 (Jun 9, 2013)

Will this be called my career defining fight?

I would like my forum record to read: 20a87 KO1 bully thread


----------



## Powerplow (May 13, 2013)

Error.


----------



## Powerplow (May 13, 2013)

Aroused Koala said:


> Ever since this troll has come to the forum, he's been nothing but trouble. He was banned after his first thread and was a fundamental reason why the Aussie Forum at ESB is pretty much a ghost town. Even posters like TC and Earl Hickey who had negative history on the other forum with other posters have positively contributed to the growth of this forum and largely put aside their differences (there is the occasional biff but it adds to the forum). From what I could see on the trolls second thread, posters were willing to give him a chance and engage in a discussion within him but in typical 20a87 fashion, he started throwing out the insults and personal remarks. His arrival has already had an effect on the forum. From what I've heard, two posters have already left due to this little dipshit. People come to this forum to discuss Aussie boxing, not look at troll threads. His threads are all there to see. We had to put up with this little turd and his trolling on the other forum and we shouldn't have to put up with it here so if the majority vote to perm-Gulag him, then we would appreciate it if the mods banish this piece of shit forever.
> 
> A poll will be added.


Mate, quit being a bitch it's a forum.
Ppl won't like to admit it but there were times where 20a single handedly kept the old Aussie forum ticking over.


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Left ESB to get away from all the shit that was going down in the aussie forum and fuck me its deja vu. It's the same old tag teams giving it to the same posters who don't agree that mundine is the greatest cunt who ever lived. If you don't agree with a poster then just fucking put him on ignore, it's not rocket science.


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

:lol: It appears CHB very own man-boobed midget has already received a ban for repeated attempt to shit stir. You were right @Sox. It didn't take him long to trip.


----------



## 20a87 (Jun 9, 2013)

Aroused Koala said:


> TC has been solid (by his standards) so I've got *no problem with him staying unless he starts getting nasty and personal like* he did on the other forum.





Aroused Koala said:


> :lol: *It appears CHB very own man-boobed midget* has already received a ban for repeated attempt to shit stir. You were right @Sox. It didn't take him long to trip.


So by your own logic you have a problem with you being here?

No great loss, goodbye. :hi:


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Aroused Koala said:


> :lol: It appears CHB very own man-boobed midget has already received a ban for repeated attempt to shit stir. You were right @Sox. It didn't take him long to trip.


All good things come to those who wait... :cheers


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Aroused Koala said:


> :lol: It appears CHB very own man-boobed midget has already received a ban for repeated attempt to shit stir. You were right @Sox. It didn't take him long to trip.


:lol:


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

So what's happening in here now? I've been on a stag do over the weekend so I need cliffies updating me.


----------



## 20a87 (Jun 9, 2013)

Jay said:


> So what's happening in here now? I've been on a stag do over the weekend so I need cliffies updating me.


Hypocrites are being hypocrites and i'm not banned.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Jay said:


> So what's happening in here now? I've been on a stag do over the weekend so I need cliffies updating me.


It's all good Jay, we've run over a few speed humps but it'll all fall into place. :cheers


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

I see one of these names now appears in bold red letters. Does that mean that the user has been banned?

Great news if so.

EDIT: sorry just read a post above. Fantastic outcome. Now watch...the website forum will start to have problems or be taken offline. He hates it when shit like this happens to him and he will organize and "Distributed Denial of Service" attack. I've seen him do it in the past.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

I've got a feeling that CHB forum will eventually go the way ESB did...... Looks like it's being monitored pretty closely already, no swearing or calling boxers derogatory names. The ads on the front page have started and people like WOA are getting banned for trolling after 4 posts :lol:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

TCb0xa said:


> Actually Leon said that there was no Dannyweight and he even verifyed this with Austin at the time, said there was no Dannyweight in the contract and that Austin had seen the contract himself, then Flores had to drop his undies to make Dannyweight and the writing was on the wall yet Leon still refused to belive Flores was forced to come in at that weight.
> 
> Hood also attacked Whipper and made fun of Whippers wife because she is Asian yet none of the guys carrying on here will make any mention of that because Hood attacked users they didnt like.


 Just because Leon believed Austin and Greens bullshit was no reason for you to get personal with him Leon is a good guy. You are right about Hood and the reason nobody said anything about his attacks on posters though.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Just because Leon believed Austin and Greens bullshit was no reason for you to get personal with him Leon is a good guy. You are right about Hood and the reason nobody said anything about his attacks on posters though.


You're talking to a prisoner stifler :lol:

Besides, we've all accepted that this forum is a clean slate for everyone, and that calling for the gulaging of certain posters isn't fair at this point - yet the bloke you're replying to is trying to drag shit from ESB onto people here now.

Interesting to note however, that one of those 2 posters gulag requests were made for is now currently residing in Siberia for screwing up while the other was gulaged after starting 1 thread.

Leopards can't change their spots :yep


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Just because Leon believed Austin and Greens bullshit was no reason for you to get personal with him Leon is a good guy. You are right about Hood and the reason nobody said anything about his attacks on posters though.


Hoody wasn't so bad.
Sure, he got carried away with some personal attacks to Ash, and maybe others, and I don't for a second condone that.
But I had a few conversations with him on the phone and did some artwork for him on some fighters, he was ok.

He was a decent enough bloke with a good heart, my guess is the booze may have made him say things he shouldn't have.

It's no excuse I know, but none of us a perfect, and I think we've all said things we regret a few days later.

His boxing knowledge was excellent, and efforts towards boxing in general are pretty decent.

Edit - Come to think of it, he rubbed me the wrong way very early on (when he was Flamengo), we had words on the forum, he then later apologised via a PM. Things were ok from then on.
Basically he was big enough to admit he was being a dick, something which some just can't do.


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

Tony Hood still owes me money from a bet he made for Mundine v Garth Wood II. He even asked me to message me my bank accounts and promised to pay when he got work after the bad weather stopped. I do not judge a person by his words, only his actions.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> You're talking to a prisoner stifler :lol:
> 
> Besides, we've all accepted that this forum is a clean slate for everyone, and that calling for the gulaging of certain posters isn't fair at this point - yet the bloke you're replying to is trying to drag shit from ESB onto people here now.
> 
> ...


 So he can't read my posts.atsch :lol:


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

Row row row your boat...


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> Hoody wasn't so bad.
> Sure, he got carried away with some personal attacks to Ash, and maybe others, and I don't for a second condone that.
> But I had a few conversations with him on the phone and did some artwork for him on some fighters, he was ok.
> 
> ...


 Well I can only judge from what I read on the forum. So I will take your word for it. We all get a bit heated in forum flame wars.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Well I can only judge from what I read on the forum. So I will take your word for it. We all get a bit heated in forum flame wars.


That's cool, I'm not trying to change anyones opinion of the bloke, just putting forward my experience with him.

Sometimes anything can rub us the wrong way, we're human, we have bad hair days. :chacal


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Ty appears to be in the Gulag posting to the mods pleading his case for clemency.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Ty appears to be in the Gulag posting to the mods pleading his case for clemency.


Looks like he's digging his hole deeper too. :lol:


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

Row row row your boat...


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

:lol: Couldn't have happened to a nicer bloke - look at him carrying on in the gulag, whining like a girl.

He's getting angrier and more desperate by the post :lol:


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Hmmm am I missing something? Is there a section we can see a banned members begging for his mercy :conf


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

Row row row your boat...


----------



## PIRA (Jun 6, 2013)

I actually sat back and waited to see how he would be handled prior to getting involved in this forum. Am so sick of his bullshit that I would put off joining a site if I knew he posted there.


----------



## 20a87 (Jun 9, 2013)

Zelky, you have whined on about Ty for years. You two have taken a real life argument to boxing forums in an effort to score points with total strangers. As much as you whinge on about Ty, he has posted screen shots of your own disgusting messages in the past.

Go and handle your business in real life if you are this emotionally scarred from beefing with Ty. You are like a broken record, grow a pair and go and sort out your issues, even in the likely event he whoops on you badly at least it'd be settled and you go down like a man.


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

Row row row your boat...


----------



## 20a87 (Jun 9, 2013)

zelky said:


> O.K gents I think I've had enough as I was explaining today. Its back to the same old games that this guy used to play at Eastside.
> 
> Thanks for trying your best guys. After trying this for the last few weeks I'm happy to move on. I'm not going to have some fucken puppet talking shit to me again.
> 
> Hey cunt...how scarred do you think I am if your cock sucking mate needed to call the police???


Pretty sure you posted days ago that you weren't gonna post here, how long does it take to log off? If you are expecting a wave of people asking you to stay I hate to break it to you but it isn't coming. Why you feel the need to incessantly air your soap opera feuds online is a mystery to me.

I'm pretty sure Dberry was banned from ESB and not driven away by Ty.

Anyway Zelky I highly doubt this will be your last post, I await your encore.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Has Ty been banned permanently or just sent to the Gulag for a week or so to cool off ?


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

I believe you can spend your vcash to visit inmates in the gulag. Why don't you pop in for a personal visit with TC have a cuppa and get the low down.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Kel said:


> I believe you can spend your vcash to visit inmates in the gulag. Why don't you pop in for a personal visit with TC have a cuppa and get the low down.


:lol:


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

Kel said:


> I believe you can spend your vcash to visit inmates in the gulag. Why don't you pop in for a personal visit with TC have a cuppa and get the low down.


Not a bad idea, actually....:think


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Just curious. What exactly did TY do/say on THIS forum to warrant being banned ?


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

Go read it yourself ffs. Its two mouse clicks away.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> Go read it yourself ffs. Its two mouse clicks away.


Can you read it for me a report back. Cheers.


----------



## 20a87 (Jun 9, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Can you read it for me a report back. Cheers.


You should definitely read it, in a nutshell it consists of Dberry mistakenly posting messages that he thought were going to a mod. It features Dberry's boxing match and Dberry's disdain for the nickname "dingleberry". Highly amusing thread.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

20a87 said:


> You should definitely read it, in a nutshell it consists of Dberry mistakenly posting messages that he thought were going to a mod. It features Dberry's boxing match and Dberry's disdain for the nickname "dingleberry". Highly amusing thread.


What exactly did TY do/say which has made certain posters cry for days over ? I'm very curious as I'd presume it must be very bad due to the amount of tears being shed by some.


----------



## 20a87 (Jun 9, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> What exactly did TY do/say which has made certain posters cry for days over ? I'm very curious as I'd presume it must be very bad due to the amount of tears being shed by some.


http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?8849-Something-is-not-right-here!

He said Dberry couldn't punch or something to that effect.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Kel said:


> I believe you can spend your vcash to visit inmates in the gulag. Why don't you pop in for a personal visit with TC have a cuppa and get the low down.


:lol:


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Between all the PM's, reported posts and back and forth arguments involving the same posters, I'm struggling to understand what the fuck is going on in here.

You're all mental, all of you. Every single one.


----------



## 20a87 (Jun 9, 2013)

Bryn said:


> Between all the PM's, reported posts and back and forth arguments involving the same posters, I'm struggling to understand what the fuck is going on in here.
> 
> You're all mental, all of you. Every single one.


Free Tc and the forum will settle right down.


----------



## Shanemfr (Jun 6, 2013)

How funny TC trying to blame it all on Dale, yet dale went pro cause TC challenged him and didn't go through with it, Dale stepped up and lost a pro fight and TC went on and on about Dale losing and made youtube clips etc, yet it's Dales fault in TCs midget mind that he is in Siberia .


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

We should all attend the next shitty Fox card and book a few corporates tables have a semi standard meal, a few beers and a chat and I'm sure all will be forgiven.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Whats going on lads ?? The short version please


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Bryn said:


> Between all the PM's, reported posts and back and forth arguments involving the same posters, I'm struggling to understand what the fuck is going on in here.
> 
> You're all mental, all of you. Every single one.


 Have people being sending mods PM'S and reporting posts. atsch FFS unless it's way out of line people need to harden the fuck up.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Whats going on lads ?? The short version please


 People want Mundine fans banned. Ty is in Siberia for mocking Dale. ESB drama being regurgitated here.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> People want Mundine fans banned. Ty is in Siberia for mocking Dale. ESB drama being regurgitated here.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> People want Mundine fans banned. Ty is in Siberia for mocking Dale. ESB drama being regurgitated here.


Most of us came here happy to start off with a clean sheet.

TC brought all the ESB drama with him, including continuing his harrassment of DBerry.

It's no coincidence that the positivity of this place started deteriorating once TC signed up here.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

The Gulag seems to have disappeared...... hope there wasn't a mass break out :lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Kel said:


> The Gulag seems to have disappeared...... hope there wasn't a mass break out :lol:


They've hidden it because it was being used by gulaged idiots as a forum for protesting their innocence instead of accepting their punishment, doing their time and being released back into general society fully rehabilitated :lol:


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> People want Mundine fans banned. Ty is in Siberia for mocking Dale. ESB drama being regurgitated here.


Thanks mate , Sounds a lot like the old site sadly


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Thanks mate , Sounds a lot like the old site sadly


Josey, it went like this - we had all signed up here when ESB started dying in the arse and were having a good time.

TC signs up and (like that annoying smartarse nephew that you just want to kick up the arse but choose to ignore instead because you don't want to cause a family feud) we all ignored him.

So he ramped up his clamouring for attention and started up with the personal attacks on several posters, bringing all the old ESB shit across here and was subsequently banned - sent to the gulag, which used to be a visible forum where you could see the losers trying to deal with the fact they'd been imprisoned.

He carried on like such a pork chop in there that admin decided to hide the gulag from public view.

So yeah, sounds a lot like the old site only because 1 person tried to create the animosity here that he had created at the old site. Hopefully he pisses off for good, or is banned for good, or, if they let him back in, he behaves himself.


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Bryn said:


> Between all the PM's, reported posts and back and forth arguments involving the same posters, I'm struggling to understand what the fuck is going on in here.
> 
> You're all mental, all of you. Every single one.


Mate, You aint seen nothing yet. Wait until Mundine announces his next fight or Geale gets beat, then things will really ramp up.


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Whats going on lads ?? The short version please


Same Shit, Different Site.


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

Kel said:


> I believe you can spend your vcash to visit inmates in the gulag. Why don't you pop in for a personal visit with TC have a cuppa and get the low down.


:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Thanks mate , Sounds a lot like the old site sadly


 Sadly yes. And someone named Bryn said people from the Aussie section are sending mods PM'S and reporting posts. I hope they don't shut the Aussie section down.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks mate the sad thing is if this Ty fella put as much effort into posting positive stuff as he does the negative the site would be a whole heap better for it , ah well you can't educate pork . Btw what was your poster name over the other side mate , come to think of it oust all Your old handles up please lads just so I know who you all are . Nice one

Edit , Sorry Mutt I just saw who you are lol .


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Sadly yes. And someone named Bryn said people from the Aussie section are sending mods PM'S and reporting posts. I hope they don't shut the Aussie section down.


That won't happen mate I'm sure if it , Bryn ,Gaz Etc are cool pool they should just appoint an impartial Aussie mod . Btw I ain't been around for s while as I'm up North working away so don't really know who's behind this site , who are the mods ? I know Bryn , Gaz O'c from the old British forum but who else are the mods here ?


----------



## 20a87 (Jun 9, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Have people being sending mods PM'S and reporting posts. atsch FFS unless it's way out of line people need to harden the fuck up.


Agreed, men need to be men. I don't always think what you write is correct but I think you carry yourself as a normal human being - you are more than welcome to use that glowing reference on a future CV. As far as I can tell my name carries a lot of weight in Australia.



Tuff Gong said:


> Most of us came here happy to start off with a clean sheet.
> 
> TC brought all the ESB drama with him, including continuing his harrassment of DBerry.
> 
> It's no coincidence that the positivity of this place started deteriorating once TC signed up here.


If anyone needed a clean sheet....



stiflers mum said:


> Sadly yes. And someone named Bryn said people from the Aussie section are sending mods PM'S and reporting posts. I hope they don't shut the Aussie section down.


When Mundine retires this place will inevitably lose traffic and the Aussie section might have to go. There is nobody to take his crown and get the fans talking apart from Choc.



Josey Wales said:


> That won't happen mate I'm sure if it , Bryn ,Gaz Etc are cool pool they should just appoint an impartial Aussie mod . Btw I ain't been around for s while as I'm up North working away so don't really know who's behind this site , who are the mods ? I know Bryn , Gaz O'c from the old British forum but who else are the mods here ?


You just need to behave yourself at this site.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

20a87, I have you on my ignore list, so while I receive a notification when you quote a post of mine, I have no visibility of your reply, nor do I want any.

Don't bother quoting me again.


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Nobody's visited Ty in Gulag. He must be awfully lonely. You really know who your m8s are when you're in gaol.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

This forum needs and injury free 100% match fit Ty.


----------



## 20a87 (Jun 9, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> 20a87, I have you on my ignore list, so while I receive a notification when you quote a post of mine, I have no visibility of your reply, nor do I want any.
> 
> Don't bother quoting me again.


An unlikely tale for such an avid reader of my posts.


----------



## crash (Jun 21, 2013)

Just a quick hello chb,i think no one should be gulaged,as its a public forum,i might not agree with a certain section,but that is what makes the site intresting.


----------



## 20a87 (Jun 9, 2013)

I would like to point out the complete failure of this thread's objective.

I would also like to point out that Aroused Koala isn't around - perhaps he was banned?

I do not need to point out the irony in this.


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

20a87 said:


> I would like to point out the complete failure of this thread's objective.
> 
> I would also like to point out that Aroused Koala isn't around - perhaps he was banned?
> 
> I do not need to point out the irony in this.


Right here, brah. It's called employment, something you should try out once you grasp the basics of using a skipping rope, brah.:good


----------



## 20a87 (Jun 9, 2013)

Aroused Koala said:


> Right here, brah. It's called employment, something you should try out once you grasp the basics of using a skipping rope, brah.:good


Just seeing if I could get you to post by rattling your cage. :rofl A new puppet is born.

Weak reply. You may get back to your "employment" now brah.


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

20a87 said:


> Just seeing if I could get you to post by rattling your cage. :rofl A new puppet is born.
> 
> Weak reply. You may get back to your "employment" now brah.


Lame post, brah. But not quite as lame as this classic by you:



> how do you progress to more advanced skipping routines i can skip normally and on one leg but from there i pretty much suck and ppl say it helps with footwork and calf endurance
> 
> any advice on the fundamentals and new drills that would be suitable would be much appreciated!


:rofl

Just keep working on those skipping routines, brah.


----------



## 20a87 (Jun 9, 2013)

Aroused Koala said:


> Lame post, brah. But not quite as lame as this classic by you:
> 
> :rofl
> 
> Just keep working on those skipping routines, brah.


Desperately trying and failing to save face puppet?

I do admire your gall for continuing to post in the biggest back firing thread in CHB history.

Later Hater


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

20a87 said:


> Desperately trying and failing to save face puppet?
> 
> I do admire your gall for continuing to post in the biggest back firing thread in CHB history.
> 
> Later Hater


Cringe worthy post, brah.

You've been banned once in such short time. It's only a matter of time before you slip up again, brah.

Skip along, brah (if you can).



> how do you progress to more advanced skipping routines i can skip normally and on one leg but from there i pretty much suck and ppl say it helps with footwork and calf endurance
> 
> any advice on the fundamentals and new drills that would be suitable would be much appreciated!


:hi:


----------



## 20a87 (Jun 9, 2013)

Aroused Koala said:


> Ever since this troll has come to the forum, he's been nothing but trouble. He was banned after his first thread and was a fundamental reason why the Aussie Forum at ESB is pretty much a ghost town. Even posters like TC and Earl Hickey who had negative history on the other forum with other posters have positively contributed to the growth of this forum and largely put aside their differences (there is the occasional biff but it adds to the forum). From what I could see on the trolls second thread, posters were willing to give him a chance and engage in a discussion within him but in typical 20a87 fashion, he started throwing out the insults and personal remarks. His arrival has already had an effect on the forum. From what I've heard, two posters have already left due to this little dipshit. People come to this forum to discuss Aussie boxing, not look at troll threads. His threads are all there to see. We had to put up with this little turd and his trolling on the other forum and we shouldn't have to put up with it here so if the majority vote to perm-Gulag him, then we would appreciate it if the mods banish this piece of shit forever.
> 
> A poll will be added.


:lol: What were you thinking? It must eat you up. Obviously I schooled you on ESB and you are still bitter about it.

Total failure of a thread.



Aroused Koala said:


> Cringe worthy post, brah.
> 
> You've been banned once in such short time. It's only a matter of time before you slip up again, brah.
> 
> ...


What are you even talking about? Surely you must realise by now that I don't care what some random thinks about me online...

You're just showing me constantly that you DO care (waaaay too much) and that you lack the intelligence to come back with anything of substance so are resorting to things you claimed you were against.

You have made yourself a figure of total embarrassment. What is even funnier is that you're a middle aged man who had to PM other grown men you don't know to complain about me because I school you on the sport of boxing consistently. Even your user name is abysmal, I bet you had a genuine chuckle when choosing it. atsch

Brah, i'm willing to help you learn about the sport but you're too pig headed to ask for my help. Just PM me, I understand you have humiliated yourself in public view enough.


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Twice as many people voted in favour of the troll getting permabanned so how is that a failure? 



















P.s. Did you ever learn to skip, brah? You never got back to the lads to update them on your progress.


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

20a87 said:


> :lol: What were you thinking? It must eat you up. Obviously I schooled you on ESB and you are still bitter about it.
> 
> Total failure of a thread.
> 
> ...


:lol:

You sound mad, brah. I must be getting to you judging by your response.

Fact remains that you were banned after two posts HERE and was perma-banned on ESB, brah.

You're a teenage Pom trolling a Aussie Forum, brah. You are the definition of pathetic.

But it's okay, brah. The mods here are much more lenient so your rubbish will continue till even their patience wears thin.

I didn't PM anybody. We just all share a mutual dislike for teenage trolls, brah.

Why would I ask you about the sport of boxing when you don't even know how to score a fight or use a jump rope, brah?

It's okay though. Perhaps one day you will grasp the "fundamentals" of using a skipping rope but if not, PM me and I'll give you some tips, brah.

Troll away, brah :hi:


----------



## 20a87 (Jun 9, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> Twice as many people voted in favour of the troll getting permabanned so how is that a failure?
> 
> P.s. Did you ever learn to skip, brah? You never got back to the lads to update them on your progress.


Because i'm not banned.....atsch



Aroused Koala said:


> :lol:
> 
> You sound mad, brah. I must be getting to you judging by your response.
> 
> ...


Poor post.

You look desperate and gotten to by repeatedly responding to a 'back firing' thread of this magnitude. You did PM people and like this thread it failed.

I'm still here posting and you choose to spend your time being a puppet for me instead of discussing boxing. I find all of this funny, you find all of this outrageous and it angers you.

You will no doubt take some time out of your day to respond, that is funny to me considering your much publicised disdain for me. Do you foam more about the incessant schoolings I dole out to you or the fact that they mostly take place in your failure thread?

Let me know brah.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

To be fair 20a87 has won the battle as he is still on here battling away and more than holding his own.


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

5. 5 wallys


----------



## 20a87 (Jun 9, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> To be fair 20a87 has won the battle as he is still on here battling away and more than holding his own.


What people fail to realise is that I am here for the good of the posters. I would hate to think of some of the outlandish lies and claims that would get a pass if uneducated and weak posters like Aroused Koala were given passes for the wildly innacurate things they write.

A grown man made this thread, surely it's not possible to be that sensitive to a forum schooling! I just feel a lot of posters haven't joined this board with the right attitude, this board was meant to be a fresh start for all and yet some people are insistent on ruining what could potentially be a great forum for others.

Already we have had trouble makers like Zelky up and leave once they realised their negativity and drama wouldn't fly here.


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

20a87 said:


> Because i'm not banned.....atsch
> 
> Poor post.
> 
> ...


Cringe worthy post, brah. Obviously written by a pommy teenager who is yet to grasp the "fundamentals" of using a skipping rope or score a fight.

Really lame, brah.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

20a87 said:


> What people fail to realise is that I am here for the good of the posters. I would hate to think of some of the outlandish lies and claims that would get a pass if uneducated and weak posters like Aroused Koala were given passes for the wildly innacurate things they write.
> 
> A grown man made this thread, surely it's not possible to be that sensitive to a forum schooling! I just feel a lot of posters haven't joined this board with the right attitude, this board was meant to be a fresh start for all and yet some people are insistent on ruining what could potentially be a great forum for others.
> 
> Already we have had trouble makers like Zelky up and leave once they realised their negativity and drama wouldn't fly here.


Weak post.


----------



## Dingle Berry (Jun 24, 2013)

Weak Debut @DBerry


----------



## boxoncottonon (Jun 4, 2013)

Dingle Berry said:


> Weak Debut @DBerry


Great effort by Dale, 41 and willing, he is one pro fight up on me in the square circle.

Has this been posted for trolling purposes?


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Weak alt @Dingle Berry.


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

boxoncottonon said:


> Great effort by Dale, 41 and willing, he is one pro fight up on me in the square circle.
> 
> Has this been posted for trolling purposes?


Obvious alt of 20a87 or TCboxa. Report him.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

First time i've seen that, not a bad effort by Berry........... Pat Lynch is a pretty tough first up pro fight as it turns out.


----------



## 20a87 (Jun 9, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Weak alt @Dingle Berry.


:lol:



Aroused Koala said:


> Obvious alt of 20a87 or TCboxa. Report him.


Obviously i'm responsible for everything on the forum. :rolleyes

I might have to report you for your constant trolling....actually I don't need to go crying to other men over a boxing forum.



Kel said:


> First time i've seen that, not a bad effort by Berry........... Pat Lynch is a pretty tough first up pro fight as it turns out.


I'm going to assume this is sarcasm at its finest.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Dingle Berry said:


> Weak Debut @DBerry


Dale was winning that round by a mile until he got clipped. Dale wins the rematch though while we all watch from the comfort of a corporate table.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Dale was winning that round by a mile until he got clipped. Dale wins the rematch though while we all watch from the comfort of a corporate table.


We should all go to Dales next fight!


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Dale was winning that round by a mile until he got clipped. Dale wins the rematch though while we all watch from the comfort of a corporate table.


:deal


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Just banned Dingle Berry.


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

..that fight footage just enhances Dales name in my book..it shows he's a hard kunt for starters..he took plenty from Lynch..who is raw but no slouch..and was rocked but stayed on his feet and was looking to trade..
..for mine as a keyboard trainer Dale needed to jab it out against this bloke and box defensively...and a fucken good effort doin' it at such a advanced age..:clap:


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

You're right, Joog, I needed to jab more. And move. I'm not ashamed of that fight, I was offered three opponents to choose from for that fight and deliberately chose the toughest. I also had to fight two minute rounds at short notice, I'de been training for threes for ten years, Twos are by no means easier, in fact i wasn't fit for twos. No excuses though, I was beaten fairly by Patty, and baught him an ale after. Patty went on to beat Lee Kovacevic in his next fight, Lee is a former Aust. am. champ and a genuine cruiser as well a fitness fanatical south paw. Patty stiffened him.

I've fought since, and i'll fight again as I enjoy it, the treaining keeps me fit for my kids' sake and the gym I'm with now (I moved gyms after that fight) has a great commradery and family vibe so my missus and daughter get involved and train also.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Oska said:


> We should all go to Dales next fight!


Fucken oath, we can be his bad ass entourage! :yep


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

That would be sweet.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

It sounds like a date!!


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> That would be sweet.


What have you got in mind for a ring entrance song mate? Need a theme to work with here.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Lst two fights have been


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

DBerry said:


> You're right, Joog, I needed to jab more. And move. I'm not ashamed of that fight, I was offered three opponents to choose from for that fight and deliberately chose the toughest. I also had to fight two minute rounds at short notice, I'de been training for threes for ten years, Twos are by no means easier, in fact i wasn't fit for twos. No excuses though, I was beaten fairly by Patty, and baught him an ale after. Patty went on to beat Lee Kovacevic in his next fight, Lee is a former Aust. am. champ and a genuine cruiser as well a fitness fanatical south paw. Patty stiffened him.
> 
> *I've fought since*, and i'll fight again as I enjoy it, the treaining keeps me fit for my kids' sake and the gym I'm with now (I moved gyms after that fight) has a great commradery and family vibe so my missus and daughter get involved and train also.


Dale who did you fight in your next fight ? How did ya go ?


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Dale was winning that round by a mile until he got clipped. Dale wins the rematch though while we all watch from the comfort of a corporate table.


You've changed your tune haven't you?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

The Spider said:


> What have you got in mind for a ring entrance song mate? Need a theme to work with here.


 Drowning pool-Let the bodies hit the floor.






go Dale:happy


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> You've changed your tune haven't you?


Francis has pulled his head right in since DBerry returned >>>



Francis75 said:


> No one wants to watch bums fight on TV. So no fighters like Dale Berry who simply can't fight at all.


 @Francis75

:lol:


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

The Spider said:


> Francis has pulled his head right in since DBerry returned >>>
> 
> @Francis75
> 
> :lol:


You pathetic stalker.:lol: Initially this is what I thought about Dales pro debut but on second viewing I think he has real potential and can get himself into the winners circle if matched correctly. Lets all get a corporate table packed to the rafters with Dales closest internet forum buddies to celebrate his first victory. WAR DALE.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> You pathetic stalker.:lol: Initially this is what I thought about Dales pro debut but on second viewing I think he has real potential and can get himself into the winners circle if matched correctly. Lets all get a corporate table packed to the rafters with Dales closest internet forum buddies to celebrate his first victory. WAR DALE.


Just exposing your backstabbing nature to Dale, Francis. I'm sure it won't come as much surprise to him :lol:


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Just imagine what a dream matchup Dale v Ty would be at a reasonable catchweight of lets say, 192lbs. I think it's too close to call with Dale mimicking Felix Sturm and Ty using his tidy footwork and angles full of confidence having defeated a world champion in William Dibb. Has super fight written all over it. 

Thoughts on a winner ?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Just imagine what a dream matchup Dale v Ty would be at a reasonable catchweight of lets say, 192lbs. I think it's too close to call with Dale mimicking Felix Sturm and Ty using his tidy footwork and angles full of confidence having defeated a world champion in William Dibb. Has super fight written all over it.
> 
> Thoughts on a winner ?


:lol:-


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Boxing would be the winner. The forum superfight would rejuvenate boxing in this country.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

You're an idiot. A funny idiot but an idiot.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> You're an idiot. A funny idiot but an idiot.


I'm being serious on this one mate. Are you telling me that the keen fight fans on this forum wouldn't enjoy a Ty v Dale matchup. Throw in a seat for everyone at a corporate table, a semi decent meal, a few beers and some amazing chat and everyone would be happy.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> I'm being serious on this one mate. Are you telling me that the keen fight fans on this forum wouldn't enjoy a Ty v Dale matchup. Throw in a seat for everyone at a corporate table, a semi decent meal, a few beers and some amazing chat and everyone would be happy.


I'd be in 100% !!


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Oska said:


> I'd be in 100% !!


Would you like to sit next to me at the table mate ?


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Would you like to sit next to me at the table mate ?


Yes please


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Oska said:


> Yes please


Ok then I will keep you in mind when the table places are set on the night. No doubt several other posters will be dueling with you for these seats.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

I just hope the Gulag has sufficient space for a ring and the seating. Can't see TC getting out of there any time soon.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> You pathetic stalker.:lol: Initially this is what I thought about Dales pro debut but on second viewing I think he has real potential and can get himself into the winners circle if matched correctly. Lets all get a corporate table packed to the rafters with Dales closest internet forum buddies to celebrate his first victory. WAR DALE.


You pathetic two-faced cunt.


----------



## IrnBruMan (Jun 25, 2013)

"the girl's at work are going ooh and aah over my slick new haircut"


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

IrnBruMan said:


> "the girl's at work are going ooh and aah over my slick new haircut"


:lol: Fuckin LOL.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> You pathetic two-faced cunt.


WAR DALE.


----------



## IrnBruMan (Jun 25, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> I am a pathetic two-faced cunt.


 Fixed!


----------



## Kegsy (Jun 7, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> I'm being serious on this one mate. Are you telling me that the keen fight fans on this forum wouldn't enjoy a Ty v Dale matchup. Throw in a seat for everyone at a corporate table, a semi decent meal, a few beers and some amazing chat and everyone would be happy.


Count me in Francis bud.
:happy:bbb:cheers


----------



## Shanemfr (Jun 6, 2013)

the whole reason dale went pro was when TCHouso challeneged him , but TC shit himself when it came o reality, TC is busy at advance hair these days with it's new hair "cut" or midge with a wig .


----------



## Kegsy (Jun 7, 2013)

Shanemfr said:


> the whole reason dale went pro was when TCHouso challeneged him , but TC shit himself when it came o reality, TC is busy at advance hair these days with it's new hair "cut" or midge with a wig .


Francis has spoken to TC & he agrees to it taking place at 192....in honour of Dannyweight.:yep

Maybe "Grinning" Greeny can be guest referee.:merchant


----------



## boxoncottonon (Jun 4, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> I'm being serious on this one mate. Are you telling me that the keen fight fans on this forum wouldn't enjoy a Ty v Dale matchup. Throw in a seat for everyone at a corporate table, a semi decent meal, a few beers and some amazing chat and everyone would be happy.


Hopefully they will have a decent champagne at the corporate tables on the night.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

boxoncottonon said:


> Hopefully they will have a decent champagne at the corporate tables on the night.


I'll have a few beers, you can have all the champagne you like mate.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Kegsy said:


> Count me in Francis bud.
> :happy:bbb:cheers


Just say the word Kegsy and you can reserve a corporate seat next to me on the night. I think I might raffle off the seat on the other side to me.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Shanemfr said:


> the whole reason dale went pro was when TCHouso challeneged him , but TC shit himself when it came o reality, TC is busy at advance hair these days with it's new hair "cut" or midge with a wig .


The midet will be sporting a jail-cut for the foreseable future I suspect.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Just say the word Kegsy and you can reserve a corporate seat next to me on the night. I think I might raffle off the seat on the other side to me.


I thought the other one was mine? Two timer :wales


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Oska said:


> I thought the other one was mine? Two timer :wales


I never guaranteed you the seat though did I. I'll put your name in the draw for the other seat if you wish.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> I never guaranteed you the seat though did I. I'll put your name in the draw for the other seat if you wish.


Nah it's cool....I'll be in Dales corner.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Franny's BFF aka 'the grub' has just bumped a thread on ESB that is absolutely chock-full of Franny paying out on Dale.

You pathetic two-faced bitch :-(


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Frances' whole routine is to take the piss out of everyone. Guys like Ty and Kegsy actually believe he's complimenting them.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> Frances' whole routine is to take the piss out of everyone. Guys like Ty and Kegsy actually believe he's complimenting them.


Yeah I know, he thinks he's funny, but he's not. Ty's too thick and egotistical to realise he's having the piss taken out of him, and in his case any attention is good attention.

I dunno about Kegsy, I've had very little to do with him.


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Yeah mate, the cunt's just boring, lonely troll.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

:lol: I had to laugh this morning when i jumped on CHB and Ty had taken over Mutts monicker from ESB and subsequently was banned after 11 posts :rofl


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

:lol: You should have been here last night when it was all happening


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

Kel said:


> :lol: I had to laugh this morning when i jumped on CHB and Ty had taken over Mutts monicker from ESB and subsequently was banned after 11 posts :rofl


.. think he got banned after 2 or 3 posts but somehow managed to keep posting..funny as fuck..


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Kel said:


> :lol: I had to laugh this morning when i jumped on CHB and Ty had taken over Mutts monicker from ESB and subsequently was banned after 11 posts :rofl


It was just one big blur of total insanity from the midget :lol:

I think he was banned 3 times yesterday using 3 different alts, but it really was hard to keep track of with tears of laughter running down your cheeks at the time.

Two of the IBM type alts he used were only about 1 letter different to each other (so they appeared the same other than the post count went back to zero) and he got banned for using Dingle Berry too.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

The Spider said:


> It was just one big blur of total insanity from the midget :lol:
> 
> I think he was banned 3 times yesterday using 3 different alts, but it really was hard to keep track of with tears of laughter running down your cheeks at the time.
> 
> Two of the IBM type alts he used were only about 1 letter different to each other (so they appeared the same other than the post count went back to zero) and he got banned for using Dingle Berry too.


It was funny as fuck...credit for persistance!


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Oska said:


> It was funny as fuck...credit for persistance!


I think it's the funniest thing I've ever seen on the internet. As I said to Dberry at the time, if I laught any more I'll crack a rib :lol:


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> Frances' whole routine is to take the piss out of everyone. Guys like Ty and Kegsy actually believe he's complimenting them.


spot on regarding ty and kegsy. I like francis


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Franny's BFF aka 'the grub' has just bumped a thread on ESB that is absolutely chock-full of Franny paying out on Dale.
> 
> You pathetic two-faced bitch :-(


What are you talking about BruGirl. Dale and I have started on this site with a clean slate. We're mates on here, you're just jealous.

Seriously some of you posters are acting like school girls on here. Wake up to yourselves and start posting some solid content on the world of boxing for once.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> spot on regarding ty and kegsy. I like francis


I like both Ty and Kegsy. I might take the piss out of some on here but never those guys.

Sawspan you're one of the legit posters on here mate.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> I like both Ty and Kegsy. I might take the piss out of some on here but never those guys.
> 
> Sawspan you're one of the legit posters on here mate.


Cheers Francis, some people on here find it difficult to decipher subtle sarcasm and humour which is a shame. Keep up the good work


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> spot on regarding ty and kegsy. I like francis


I actually quite like Francis.... It's all tongue in cheek and doesn't offend anyone. Nothing wrong with a bit of humor to lighten the mood.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Oska said:


> I actually quite like Francis.... It's all tongue in cheek and doesn't offend anyone. Nothing wrong with a bit of humor to lighten the mood.


 Me too. But him plugging his catering gig to corporates is a bit off putting and it's using a forum for free advertising. Don't care if he promotes his fight nights as that's boxing related.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> What are you talking about BruGirl. Dale and I have started on this site with a clean slate. We're mates on here, you're just jealous.
> 
> Seriously some of you posters are acting like school girls on here. Wake up to yourselves and start posting some solid content on the world of boxing for once.


A leopard doesn't change it's spots - you're a two-faced bitch.

It has nowt to do with clean slates & everything to do with you thinking you're being clever.

No skin off my nose as you couldn't take the piss out of a colostomy bag but hey - if you're entitled to taking the piss, I'm entitled to call a spade a spade.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> A leopard doesn't change it's spots - you're a two-faced bitch.
> 
> It has nowt to do with clean slates & everything to do with you thinking you're being clever.
> 
> No skin off my nose as you couldn't take the piss out of a colostomy bag but hey - if you're entitled to taking the piss, I'm entitled to call a spade a spade.


Hey BruGirl you and your flashy haircut are just hating on me for the sake of it. Re-read the last few posts on here by outstanding well respected posters. They are all backing me whilst laughing at you.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> Cheers Francis, some people on here find it difficult to decipher subtle sarcasm and humour which is a shame. Keep up the good work


Mate some on here are not very bright are they and yes I will keep up the good work.:yep


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Hey BruGirl you and your flashy haircut are just hating on me for the sake of it. Re-read the last few posts on here by outstanding well respected posters. They are all backing me whilst laughing at you.


There you go thinking you're being clever again :yep


----------



## 20a87 (Jun 9, 2013)

IrnBruMan said:


> "the girl's at work are going ooh and aah over my slick new haircut"


:lol:


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Bryn said:


> We review every reported post and if any rules are deemed to have been broken then action will be taken, the posters mentioned in this thread are on our radar as concerns have been raised. If these posters are as bad as being made out then they'll soon be visiting the Gulag.
> 
> From what I've seen so far though, *I think some of you guys just need to put on some big boy pants and click 'Ignore'.*


Do you still think it's just a case of changing our pants regarding one of those posters? :yep

Told ya we had this cunt pegged, a leopard never changes it's spots.

@Bryn


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

I've gotta agree with this Bryn fellow. It's not that hard to ignore people that ya don't like. IN the scheme of things people a boxing forum doesn't really rate high on the scale of life importances.
I had that low life on the other forum racially abusing my wife and being a total scumbag, I never reported him to the mods, I just sent him a Pm and went with it from there.


----------



## 20a87 (Jun 9, 2013)

whipsy said:


> I've gotta agree with this Bryn fellow. It's not that hard to ignore people that ya don't like. IN the scheme of things people a boxing forum doesn't really rate high on the scale of life importances.
> I had that low life on the other forum racially abusing my wife and being a total scumbag, I never reported him to the mods, I just sent him a Pm and went with it from there.


I have never known grown adult men act like such whiny, lame victims before. I absolutely agree with you and Bryn. It is hard to fathom how such weak people exist in the real world.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

20a87 said:


> I have never known grown adult men act like such whiny, lame victims before. I absolutely agree with you and Bryn. It is hard to fathom how such weak people exist in the real world.


Typical post from you.
You'd be the last person who should talk about hardening up, using a forum in an attempt to assert the dominance over people you wish you had in person.
Trying to be something you can't in the real world.

You'd have to be one of the weakest forum users that I've come across, besides perhaps TC.
Both of you using alts when the going gets tough, using racist slurs, and even throwing the pedo thing around.

All you're ever interested in is attempting to wind others up and making a general nuisance of yourself.

You and your mate TC are the true definition of forum trolls.

Gutless fucken turds hiding behind the keyboard. :verysad


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

Sox said:


> Typical post from you.
> You'd be the last person who should talk about hardening up, using a forum in an attempt to assert the dominance over people you wish you had in person.
> Trying to be something you can't in the real world.
> 
> ...


What are you trying to say? :lol:


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

whipsy said:


> What are you trying to say? :lol:


:yep


----------



## 20a87 (Jun 9, 2013)

Sox said:


> Typical post from you.
> You'd be the last person who should talk about hardening up, using a forum in an attempt to assert the dominance over people you wish you had in person.
> Trying to be something you can't in the real world.
> 
> ...


:lol:

Assert my dominance?

Because I support Mundine and know he caned Geale twice you have become the epitome of butthurt. I have an opinion and think a lot of "men" on these boxing forums lack a spine.

Look at the title of this thread brah - pure haterade, the only thing that bothers you is that it doesn't really bother me. The fact that i'm more intelligent than my stalking posse of haters irks those who have no life.


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

20a87 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Assert my dominance?
> 
> ...


You're a lame pommy troll, brah. Like I said, why don't you make troll threads on the B/I Forum like you do here, brah?


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Wow, and they call us whingers... atsch


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

WarpedDesign said:


> Wow, and they call us whingers... atsch


In all fairness if you are a Pommy, Poms are some of the biggest whingers to ever grace this Earth.


----------



## 20a87 (Jun 9, 2013)

Why would I make a Mundine thread on a British boxing forum? If he was fighting Rose I would...

You're extremely backward in your logic. Nice thread by the way...really worked for you.


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

20a87 said:


> Why would I make a Mundine thread on a British boxing forum? If he was fighting Rose I would...
> 
> You're extremely backward in your logic. Nice thread by the way...really worked for you.


It's obvious that you have no interest in Mundine. You're merely here to cause trouble like you did on the other forum and were repeatedly banned for it, brah, You were banned after 2 posts here, brah. That says it all, brah.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Are they still crying in here ?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

With all the trouble TC find himself in here it's not surprising he has hasn't been sighted at ESB for a while.

TC's mate 20a87 is unlikely to be seen around here for a while either.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Kel said:


> I still find it funny that Wide Open Anus got banned after 4 posts in the lounge...... Just saying :lol:


:lol: At least as Bradman the choad has lasted longer than 4 posts. But that's only because he's only posted in the Aussie NRL forum. If Roosters win tonight he will start posting his british soapdodger shit in the lounge and bickety bam bye,bye Bradman.:lol:


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

I believe Speedy holds the 'quickest to get banned' record. 
When under the username 'seansullivanshospitalized" he got banned before he even posted. :lol:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

You're right I remember that. I also remember one of his alts 'beyerconcussedgreen':lol: who lasted 1 or 2 posts.:lol:


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

I remember your 'Frog Jenkins' alias. :cheers


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> I remember your 'Frog Jenkins' alias. :cheers


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

The Germ was banned a couple of times here before he could get a post of as well :rofl


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

@ DBerry. Mr Chow.:lol:
zelky was accurate with post #148 .

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...rma-Gulag-the-troll-20a87&p=252380#post252380


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

zelky said:


> I see one of these names now appears in bold red letters. Does that mean that the user has been banned?
> 
> Great news if so.
> 
> EDIT: sorry just read a post above. Fantastic outcome. Now watch...the website forum will start to have problems or be taken offline. He hates it when shit like this happens to him and he will organize and "Distributed Denial of Service" attack. I've seen him do it in the past.


As Stifflers mum has pointed out. You were right on the money


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

Antisocial personality disorder
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antisocial_personality_disorder


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

..that night that they tried to ban Ty and he kept comin' back by puttin' a fullstop or whatever in the username was fucken gold...we'll go along way before we get a bigger kunt of a kid and such a clever kunt of a kid..Ty is a wasted talent..he is a very intelligent kunt..he's just got a lot of misspent energy..:lol:


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

I disagree. He is of average intelligence. Definitely not a wasted talent in any way what so ever.


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

zelky said:


> I disagree. He is of average intelligence. Definitely not a wasted talent in any way what so ever.


..I ain't gunna argue or disagree with ya Zelk..


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

I agree, he isn't that bright or intelligent, he knew his way around computers but in reality was just an IT guy, courses that we all could have done. I've seen thicker cunts finish electrical apprenticeships or get in to civil engineering, the dimwit couldn't spell or deal with basic grammar or syntax and was a truly awful liar. I will say though, that night he kept coming back as what seemed like the same alias was fucking funny :lol:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

zelky said:


> I disagree. He is of average intelligence. Definitely not a wasted talent in any way what so ever.


 With spelling and using words out of context,not knowing the meaning of words he uses etc. he is not intelligent what I think joogs means as a wasted talent is his obvious computer expertise. For example instead of hacking peoples forum accounts,making infinity boxing videos of himself or silly christmas clips with you,sox and Leons heads on dancing animations or doing DDOS attacks on boxing forums he could hack into the let's say Westpac and Commonwealth bank's computer systems and transfer the cents from 50,000 peoples accounts from each bank into an account he set's up in a false name and make a few grand without anyone noticing if he channeled his computer skills in a different way.


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> With spelling and using words out of context,not knowing the meaning of words he uses etc. he is not intelligent what I think joogs means as a wasted talent is his obvious computer expertise. For example instead of hacking peoples forum accounts,making infinity boxing videos of himself or silly christmas clips with you,sox and Leons heads on dancing animations or doing DDOS attacks on boxing forums he could hack into the let's say Westpac and Commonwealth bank's computer systems and transfer the cents from 50,000 peoples accounts from each bank into an account he set's up in a false name and make a few grand without anyone noticing if he channeled his computer skills in a different way.


I remember on esb there was a thread on boxing injuries and I mentioned the G man, TC replied and asked me who the G man was. I thought fuck, why is this bloke on a boxing forum or maybe he is only a kid. When Tarver stopped Green he did some of the funniest photo shop scenes I have ever seen on any boxing forum.
It's obvious he is talented when it comes to IT. Some posters don't worry too much about spelling on the net while others judge your IQ by how correct your grammar is.


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> With spelling and using words out of context,not knowing the meaning of words he uses etc. he is not intelligent what I think joogs means as a wasted talent is his obvious computer expertise. For example instead of hacking peoples forum accounts,making infinity boxing videos of himself or silly christmas clips with you,sox and Leons heads on dancing animations or doing DDOS attacks on boxing forums he could hack into the let's say Westpac and Commonwealth bank's computer systems and transfer the cents from 50,000 peoples accounts from each bank into an account he set's up in a false name and make a few grand without anyone noticing if he channeled his computer skills in a different way.


..yep..that's what I was gettin' at..his computer expertise...and the fact that all his energy seemed directed at getting under peoples skin and generally being and nasty kunt...he'd have a lot to offer society if he put that energy into helping kids or wildlife or at least something constructive..but anyway..he never done anthing to me or didn't even disagree with me so I don't have a opinion..:good


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Ty's boxing skills are severely underrated.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Ty's boxing skills are severely underrated.


He moves like Fred Astaire, the only way I'd consider fighting him would be in a small ring, his footwork is so good.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

DBerry said:


> He moves like Fred Astaire, the only way I'd consider fighting him would be in a small ring, his footwork is so good.


Thats so true Dale. I know my boxing and you, for example, are excellent fighting off the backfoot/moving backwards. A joy to watch for a keen eye. If you were to fight Ty you would need to move forward aggressively and cut off the ring and make Ty fight a brawl of a fight. You would need to be Roberto Duran on the night. I'm not so sure you could do this against Ty which is why I have always thought he would beat you if you were to fight. This is not a criticism of you Dale it's just that styles make fights as you would know.

Thoughts ?


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

No Francis , In order for Ty to get a result he would have to agree to fight a seriously weight drained Berry over 6 rounds and prey he can stay away from Da fabled " "Dale Donkey Dropper " long enough to out gas him , I realize Dale ain't no Alex Leapia but his life style would see him blow like a bugger after 5 IMHO .


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> No Francis , In order for Ty to get a result he would have to agree to fight a seriously weight drained Berry over 6 rounds and prey he can stay away from Da fabled " "Dale Donkey Dropper " long enough to out gas him , I realize Dale ain't no Alex Leapia but his life style would see him blow like a bugger after 5 IMHO .


Josey I believe Ty is a rock solid 100 kg these days so if anything Dale would need to add some mass and go up in weight. With so much bad blood between these two pitbulls it's very possible that we could be watching something similar to Julian Jackson-Gerald McClellen 1 with both boys coming out throwing bombs. The pre fight message boards would be AMAZING.


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

rocco said:


> I remember on esb there was a thread on boxing injuries and I mentioned the G man, TC replied and asked me who the G man was. I thought fuck, why is this bloke on a boxing forum or maybe he is only a kid. When Tarver stopped Green he did some of the funniest photo shop scenes I have ever seen on any boxing forum.
> It's obvious he is talented when it comes to IT. Some posters don't worry too much about spelling on the net while others judge your IQ by how correct your grammar is.


Ty's dad even used a photoshop (done by Ty) in court to try to get out of a speeding ticket. True story.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

996 kmph!! :yep


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Ty's brother is the head of the Aussie version of the EDL :yep

Looks like being banned from internet forums and spitting the dummy runs in the family:

http://theantibogan.wordpress.com/tag/adl/

"Frustrated pests/Islamaphobes/keyboard warriors/drunken yobbos The Australian Defence League are (get ready for it) suing Facebook, apparently utilising the services of Slater & Gordon lawyers.

Under the leadership Facebook administration of John Abberton and *Ralph Cerminara*, the group is outraged that they've had to *gasp* cop short bans from Facebook for being racist fucktards."

:rofl


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Josey Wales said:


> No Francis , In order for Ty to get a result he would have to agree to fight a seriously weight drained Berry over 6 rounds and prey he can stay away from Da fabled " "Dale Donkey Dropper " long enough to out gas him , I realize Dale ain't no Alex Leapia but his life style would see him blow like a bugger after 5 IMHO .


Ty is now a full grown heavyweight, he was just draining himself to make 140 before when he sparred Dib. The real question is, would Ty be able to carry his power up in weight? He reckoned he could give Kimbo a good old boxing lesson from the outside but stop short of saying he could hurt him.


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Ty's brother is the head of the Aussie version of the EDL :yep
> 
> Looks like being banned from internet forums and spitting the dummy runs in the family:
> 
> ...


:rofl You can't be serious!atschstand by for "The Social Network 2" starring our very own fat midget.atsch


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> :rofl You can't be serious!atschstand by for "The Social Network 2" starring our very own fat midget.atsch


Serious as cancer bro!!

See any resemblance?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> :rofl You can't be serious!atschstand by for "The Social Network 2" starring our very own fat midget.atsch


*seriouse


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

joogaray said:


> ..yep..that's what I was gettin' at..his computer expertise...and the fact that all his energy seemed directed at getting under peoples skin and generally being and nasty kunt...he'd have a lot to offer society if he put that energy into helping kids or wildlife or at least something constructive..but anyway..he never done anthing to me or didn't even disagree with me so I don't have a opinion..:good


 True. He misuses his talents for pointless things as you mention he could help kids/wildlife or my less noble suggestion of defrauding the banks. Here is not the only place he has used his computer skills to get under peoples skin.

http://www.blackdawnguild.com/news.php?readmore=86&c_start=40

I wonder if the authorities caught him for that?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> Ty's dad even used a photoshop (done by Ty) in court to try to get out of a speeding ticket. True story.


 What? Are you serious?


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> True. He misuses his talents for pointless things as you mention he could help kids/wildlife or my less noble suggestion of defrauding the banks. Here is not the only place he has used his computer skills to get under peoples skin.
> 
> http://www.blackdawnguild.com/news.php?readmore=86&c_start=40
> 
> I wonder if the authorities caught him for that?


..nothin' wrong with defrauding the banks if you can get away with it..the interest I've payed them thieving kunts over the years..i'd love to make a 'withdrawal' to even the ledger..fuck!


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Just get out the ol' double barrel credit card, Joog.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> *seriouse


i use to have a tone of respect for you stiffy but now I noe your just jealouse

game, match, point!


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> What? Are you serious?


Yep - remember that website of his Dad's that he posted on ESB? The anti-police one where he basically whinged about being the victim of police corruption?

Well it had links to various court documents that he thought supported his cause.

I did a little digging at the website one of the court documents was hosted on and found a document about a court case where Daddy Cerminara tried to fight a speeding ticket where he'd been busted doing 96kmph in a 60 or 80 zone by presenting the court with a photoshopped version of the picture the police sent him with the speed displayed as '996kmph' :lol:

Did you miss that whole '996kmph' meme going on in the Aussie ESB forum a while back? :lol:

They're an odd bunch those Albury Cerminaras :yep

http://www.austlii.edu.au/au/cases/vic/VSCA/2006/14.html

"Criminal law - Appeal - Conviction on count of using a false document

2 The applicant was presented for trial in the County Court at Wodonga on one count of attempting to pervert the course of justice (a common law offence) and one count of using a false document contrary to s.83A(2) of the Crimes Act 1958. On 6 August 2003 a jury acquitted him on the first count and convicted him on the second. He seeks leave to appeal against conviction. Having been released on a community-based order which has expired, there is no application as to sentence.

3 The offence arose out of the applicant's appearance before the Magistrates' Court at Wodonga on 15 May 2001. This was a Perin Court hearing at which the applicant appeared without counsel with respect to a penalty notice which had been issued on 4 October 2000. *The notice alleged that his vehicle had exceeded the speed limit on 26 September 2000 by travelling at 96 kph in an 80 kph zone. *The penalty notified by the notice was $105 and one demerit point.

4 The applicant did not pay the fine and 30 days later was given a reminder notice and notice in addition that a late payment fee of $16.50 had been imposed. The applicant notified the compliance authority that he wanted the matter dealt with in the Perin Court. There was some dispute in the trial as to whether such notification had been made by the applicant, but he has said today, and there seemed to be no evidence to the contrary below, that he had in fact made such telephone communication advising that he had not received the initial notice.

5 The applicant has contended from the outset that, having not received the first notice, it was unfair that a late payment fee had been levied against him. He contended at all times that he would have paid the fine on the first notice had he received it.

6 The charges on which he was presented for trial arose out of his Perin Court appearance. A copy of the prosecution brief had been served on the applicant prior to the Perin Court hearing. *That included an A4 photograph which was identical to that which had been produced by the speed camera and which showed the applicant's vehicle travelling at a recorded speed of 096 kph. *The camera, the evidence disclosed, can detect speeds of up to 250 kph.

7 At the Perin Court hearing a civilian traffic operator employed by the LMT gave evidence and produced a photograph (Exhibit C) showing the vehicle travelling at 96 kph. *The applicant then produced to that witness a photograph which showed the speed recorded at 996 kph. Upon its production the witness, in response to questions from the magistrate, who thereafter took over all further questioning, expressed his bemusement* and he accepted the magistrate's contention that the charge ought to be dismissed, which it was, without any submission by the applicant seeking that result. The circumstances in which the applicant produced that emerged on the transcript of those proceedings, and I will refer to them shortly. *It is the production of that photograph by the applicant and his intention when he did so that were said to constitute the offences dealt with in the County Court. It emerged in the later trial that prior to the Perin Court hearing the applicant had taken his copy of the photograph to a photographer's shop and had asked for the photograph to be scanned and digitally altered to show a speed of 996 kph.* "

:rofl

Mad as cut snakes!!!


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Just get out the ol' double barrel credit card, Joog.


..as Don Corleone once said..''one man with a briefcase can steal more than one hundred men with guns"..i'm sure if the Don was still with us he's exchange briefcase for laptop..


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Yep - remember that website of his Dad's that he posted on ESB? The anti-police one where he basically whinged about being the victim of police corruption?
> 
> Well it had links to various court documents that he thought supported his cause.
> 
> ...


 I missed that but remember yours and Pumpers lets get this baby to 996 km/ph back to the future avatars.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> I missed that but remember yours and Pumpers back lets get this baby to 996 km/ph back to the future avatars.


See my post above - I edited it with the link to the court transcript.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> See my post above - I edited it with the link to the court transcript.


 Wow. Probably explains why he is how he is. Feel a little bad for him but still doesn't excuse personal attacks on Leon,zelky etc.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

joogaray said:


> ..nothin' wrong with defrauding the banks if you can get away with it..*the interest I've payed them* thieving kunts over the years..i'd love to make a 'withdrawal' to even the ledger..fuck!


What are you on about moron ? Should banks lend idiots money for credit cards/loans etc etc and not charge interest ? You do know that all financial institutions do this even your local friendly building society. What business doesn't charge for their services ?


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> What are you on about moron ? Should banks lend idiots money for credit cards/loans etc etc and not charge interest ? You do know that all financial institutions do this even your local friendly building society. What business doesn't charge for their services ?


..go fuck yourself idiot!:good


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Ty's a strange fucker indeed , it's a bit of a bitter sweet feeling reading his 
posts , sometime I laugh my bollocks off but other times I ask how a grown man could spew that shit ? 
As has been mentioned previously his Danny Green photo shop stuff within minutes of Greeny copping a tune up off Antonio Tarver was one if not the best " laughts " I've ever had on an Internet forum , fucking outstanding stuff . :lol:


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Ty could rejuvenate this Aussie forum if given the chance.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

@ Josey> I think Donkeyking did the photoshops. I also thought he was Donkeyking at one time but Im no COULDHAVEBEEN.


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> @ Josey> I think Donkeyking did the photoshops. I also thought he was Donkeyking at one time but Im no COULDHAVEBEEN.


Pretty sure the photo shop work was posted by TC.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

@ rocco. No it was Donkeyking mate.

http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=329924

Maybe a Ty alt as Ty loved his work.:lol:


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

No worries, Classic stuff.:lol:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

This was my favourite though the fight should have been stopped at this point and the ref was a incompetent idiot.


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Ty's a strange fucker indeed , it's a bit of a bitter sweet feeling reading his
> posts , sometime I laugh my bollocks off but other times I ask how a grown man could spew that shit ?
> As has been mentioned previously his Danny Green photo shop stuff within minutes of Greeny copping a tune up off Antonio Tarver was one if not the best " laughts " I've ever had on an Internet forum , fucking outstanding stuff . :lol:


..mate when they tryed to ban him when he was usin' brua's or Dale's username(i can't rememember which one)and he kept comin' back and mockin' Jay or whoever the moderator was..well that was fucking hilarious..I was in the middle of the thread without a clue as to what was transpiring..and he was so damn quick..and how cunning just 2 whack a fullstop in the username and get back in the fight..a funny photo is one thing but that required wit..what a mischievous little kunt...


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> @ rocco. No it was Donkeyking mate.
> 
> http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=329924
> 
> Maybe a Ty alt as Ty loved his work.:lol:


:lol:

I hadn't seen this one, pretty clever actually :lol:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> :lol:
> 
> I hadn't seen this one, pretty clever actually :lol:


 They're all just links now and with the Lounge nuked all the '' Oh by the way '' photoshops gone forever.:-(

My brother alerted me to that thread when it was 50 pages long. Great photoshops of poor old Frog.:rofl


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> They're all just links now and with the Lounge nuked all the '' Oh by the way '' photoshops gone forever.:-(
> 
> My brother alerted me to that thread when it was 50 pages long. Great photoshops of poor old Frog.:rofl


I forget who shopped it but Frog as the child catcher out of chitty chitty bang bang was crying on ya keyboard funny .


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> They're all just links now and with the Lounge nuked all the '' Oh by the way '' photoshops gone forever.:-(
> 
> My brother alerted me to that thread when it was 50 pages long. Great photoshops of poor old Frog.:rofl


The one pic where they'd got the streetview of his house from Google earth and had him coming down the steps in a vampire costume chasing a kid saying "GET BACK IN THE FUCKING HOUSE!!!" :rofl

That poor bloke, he copped so much shit but he set himself up for it with his frogpond story :lol:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

He should never of had a pic of himself as his avatar looking like he did.:lol: To make it worse I think he had a telescope in one of the pics he posted.atsch


----------



## Roscoe (May 23, 2013)

I thought the Green images were very clever & if you couldn't see the funny side of it you seriously need to loosen up a bit.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Roscoe said:


> I thought the Green images were very clever & if you couldn't see the funny side of it you seriously need to loosen up a bit.


 There was some serious butthurt in that thread but I think it was mostly from people that hated Ty.


----------



## 20a87 (Jun 9, 2013)

This thread was a resounding failure.


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

20a87 said:


> This thread was a resounding failure.


Can't help yourself, can you, troll?

You trying to fuck this forum up as well?


----------



## 20a87 (Jun 9, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> Can't help yourself, can you, troll?
> 
> You trying to fuck this forum up as well?


I'm entitled to voice my opinion on a boxing forum, I have an interest in boxing and if you choose to ignore the knowledge that I drop then that's your loss.

Wasting your time with hate and negativity is something you choose to do, it's sad but it's your choice to be a hater - you could embrace positivity and be like me and create great, well informed threads which make the forum an interesting place instead of dragging it down.


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

20a87 said:


> I'm entitled to voice my opinion on a boxing forum, I have an interest in boxing and if you choose to ignore the knowledge that I drop then that's your loss.
> 
> Wasting your time with hate and negativity is something you choose to do, it's sad but it's your choice to be a hater - you could embrace positivity and be like me and create great, well informed threads which make the forum an interesting place instead of dragging it down.


You bumped this thread to troll. Trolling's not permitted in this forum. You've been made aware of the rules. Continue at your own peril.


----------



## 20a87 (Jun 9, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> You bumped this thread to troll. Trolling's not permitted in this forum. You've been made aware of the rules. Continue at your own peril.


Please stop the hating, it's immature.

I'm about unity and positivity.


----------

